# DJ Short Blueberry Grow by Snafu (all organic)



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Grow Journal
10/23/11
DJ Short Blueberry

*Goal*

I am focusing on producing a wonderfully floral, tasty and eye-catching representation of the Blueberry Cannabis plant that has been so well chronicled and received for the past 20 years. This is done to show RIU the beauty of the Blueberry plant in all its stages, and to chronicle an efficient, organic procedure of growing the Blueberry Cannabis plant. Every detail of this grow will be covered; please keep all posts to this thread strictly to your experience with the Blueberry Plant. I am open to seeing other people&#8217;s grows and help them where I can (organic methods only), but please keep this thread to specifically this Blueberry grow only; private message me if I can be of assistance. Please do not hijack the thread, but links are welcome if you would like me to check things out.

Let&#8217;s roll&#8230;



*Setup*


T5 Fluorescents, Heat Mat, Germination Chamber for Germination
100W 6 Band LED(Lighthouse Hydro) for Vegetation
4&#8217;x 4&#8217; Secret Jardin Grow Tent w/ 600W Ushio Bulb for Flowering
 *Strain and Medium*


5 DJ Short Blueberry Seeds
Germinate in Germ Cubes with a Sprinkle of Great White Mychorrizae
Roots Organic Base Soil for Vegetation in 1 gal Smart Pots with Lime, Azomite and Great White Mychorrizae Amendments
5 gal Smart Pots with Power Colony Soil for Flowering (organically amended soil with massive bacteria and fungal inoculation)

 *

Procedural*
I will be topping them to increase yield, as Blueberry&#8217;s yield potential is only maximized if they are topped. I will then conduct a very general and light LST method in order to maximize the use of light in hopes of creating a very floral, tasty, resinous and dense Blueberry plant.
*
10/23/11 Notes*
Today I have decided to plant one of my favorite strains, DJ Short Blueberry. I do expect a more challenging grow, as Blueberry can be very fussy. I expect clawing, leaf curl, and maybe even some mutation in my search for a mother.  

I will be utilizing a wide spectrum of lights (Fluorescents, LEDs and HPS) and will be transplanting twice&#8230;once from germination cubes to 1 gal veg Smart Pots, then to 5gal finishing Smart Pots. This will be a 100% organic grow.

Today I planted 5 DJ Short Blueberry Seeds and they are all now resting in a germination chamber. I will keep them there for about a couple days after sprout, in order to solidify root growth before transplant; afterwards I will transplant to the 1gal. I will also use 1.1ml of H&G Roots Excel beginning three days after the seeds pop. I do not use Roots Excel until three days after the sprouting because IME I have found that it can sometimes stunt seedlings or cause damage to their leaves. After a three day time period after sprout, I have found the tap root is pronounced enough for proper Roots Excel mitigation.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Grow Journal
10/26/11
DJ Short Blueberry

*10/26/11 Notes*

Three seeds of five have sprouted this morning. Blueberry #1, #2 and #3 sprouted. Number four seems eager to break soil today, however #5 pushed its tap root to the top of the soil, which was odd, and never sprouted its cotyledons. I placed this seed in the proper position via tweezers; it will be interesting to see if it takes root.

I brought the light closer this morning in order to minimize seedling stretch, and they still remain on the heat mat. I will be transplanting them into 1 gal Smart Pots with Roots Organic Soil amended with Great White Mychorrizae and dolomite lime on 10/27/11. Prior to transplant I will water with a mixture of Superthrive and Hygrozyme. Any exposed roots from the germination pods will also be directly inoculated with Mychorrizae.

Maintaining 60% RH at 75F.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Grow Journal
10/27/11
DJ Short Blueberry

*10/27/11 Notes*

Blueberry #4 sprouted overnight; exhibiting blue/purple hues on the cotyledons. Blueberry #5 still has not sprouted.

BB #1-4 were all transplanted into 1gal Smart Pots with Roots Organic Base, Great White Mychorrizae and lime. I left a 2-3&#8221; deep perimeter for each 1 gal Smart Pot in order to fill in with more Roots Organic after the seedling stretch.

All four sprouts will be sitting on an 80F Seedling Heat Mat under a Fluorescent until 10/30/11, which at that time they will be moved under 4 more Fluorescents for a total of 75 watts.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Grow Journal
10/30/11
DJ Short Blueberry

*10/30/11 Notes*
Blueberry #5 sprouted overnight after careful surgical removal of the germination sheath, as well as another seed reposition after a tap root emerged from the soil&#8230;again. Even though I had problems starting BB#5, I feel as though it is showing unique characteristics compared to the others. For starters, BB#5 was the best looking seed of the bunch. Second, now that it has sprouted it has a brilliant blue color, actually the same blue as a blueberry. Of course, these things can mean nothing, so let&#8217;s keep our eye out on BB#5 throughout this grow, it should be interesting.

Now that all five have sprouted, I moved them under 3 more fluorescents, from 65W to 100W fluorescents. They were also watered with a mixture of sat-out tap water (65F), House and Garden Roots Excelurator, Canna Rhizotonic, Superthrive and a small drop of molasses. Amounts for each are all ¼ the recommended dose at this time&#8230;it is induced mainly to start rocketing into vegetative stage. In previous side-by-side comparisons I have completed, adding this mixture at this time in a seedlings life creates exponentially increased growth during the vegetative stage. Remember, their base 1 gal containers were already inoculated with Great White.

In my experience, I have found that too much molasses at this time can &#8220;slime&#8221; the small roots. This can lead to leaf curl or nutrient lockout from the roots being coated. I use a half-dime sized amount of molasses to feed the small amounts of beneficial microbes (bacteria, fungi) in the soil at this time.

The five blueberries will stay under this light until their true leaves come out. They will then be put in a small 1.7&#8217;x1.7&#8217;x 4&#8217; vegetative tent under a 100W 6 band Lighthouse LED UFO. They will reside in their 1 gal containers, supplemented with organic liquid feed lines, until they are big enough to transplant into their 5gal finishing containers for flowering. I cannot wait&#8230;I want to be smoking Blueberry and picking clones off a beautiful mother by Valentine&#8217;s Day.


----------



## tellno1 (Nov 4, 2011)

good luck to ya bro .. id keep the lights closer too ... keep that nasty stretch away 

happy growin


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Grow Journal
11/04/11
DJ Short Blueberry

*11/04/11 Notes*

Blueberry #5 has been successful in germination. It is half the size of its counterparts, but alive and well now. BB5 will stay under fluorescents for a few days, possibly even week. My veg tent only holds 4 gallons, so BB 1-4 is taking that space.

BB#1-4 were top dressed with Ancient Forest Alaskan Humus, watered with predatory-nematode water, and put under a 100W 6 Band Lighthouse Hydro LED UFO. This light is primed for flowering if needed, but I have seen excellent growth results using it during vegetative stages.

At this time I will start really focusing on maximizing root growth, root swell and maintaining the supreme colony of nematodes, bacteria and fungi. I will begin supplementing with molasses, while continuing the Roots Excel, Canna Rhizotonic and enzyme amendments, as well as some seaweed and Superthrive. I do not prune, will not top, until at least the 2nd week of vegetative growth. At this time the roots have had enough time to facilitate the stresses of pruning and topping. However, it all depends on the growth pattern of the different phenotypes that emerge.



The last picture(below) is of the infamous Blueberry #5. As you can see, this one is going to make it.

View attachment 1870391


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

The light distance is fine..approx 6" away. You cannot make that judgement properly based off the pictures I have supplied. The area is very small.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool man. I'm definitely not as familiar with all organics. Are you looking to keep
mother(s) and produce clones?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Planning on it.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 6, 2011)

Grow Journal
11/06/11
DJ Short Blueberry

*11/06/11 Notes*

Blueberry 1-4 have been sitting in their 1gal Smart Pots in the 100W LED tent for two days now. They have adjusted nicely to the tent. They are maintaining a 75F temp, with 60% RH.

Today I watered them with 3.8mL of House and Garden Roots Excelurator to propel root growth.

From the day the seeds first broke soil, it has now been 11 days. Judging by their rate of growth, they are doing just fine. I am eager to see some enhanced vegetative growth in the coming weeks.



Blueberry #5 is still sitting under its fluorescent. For experimentation purposes, I watered the BB5 with Roots Excel, even though it is still very small. I am looking to see if the BB will accept the Roots Excel at such an early stage. IME, most plants dont like it until they have settled a little more with root growth, typically 3-5 days after true leaf formation.


----------



## ylem (Nov 6, 2011)

looking good. im pumped to see how these turn out.. blueberry is just one of those strains i've never gotten around to growing. this will be interesting


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good snaf, I'm here for the ride


----------



## malignant (Nov 7, 2011)

dj short is usually pretty good


----------



## benzi2191 (Nov 7, 2011)

defo subed bro going to be good to see how a fellow grower does with there blue's as well im still learning so im just hoping they go okay but yer was ment to ask do you know of any really good nutes im a begginer in that subject i have only ever used ionics ha


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah boy, this should be sweet.
Any mutants or deformities yet?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 7, 2011)

malignant said:


> dj short is usually pretty good


I love dj short genetics. Flo is my fav tho, even over the blueberry.


----------



## MR.Grass (Nov 8, 2011)

Situation. Normal. All . Fucked. Up - SNAFU! Looking good


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 8, 2011)

MR.Grass said:


> Situation. Normal. All . Fucked. Up - SNAFU! Looking good


Impressive deduction skills. You should be a detective.


----------



## Medshed (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey snafu - this looks like fun. Count me in.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 9, 2011)

benzi2191 said:


> defo subed bro going to be good to see how a fellow grower does with there blue's as well im still learning so im just hoping they go okay but yer was ment to ask do you know of any really good nutes im a begginer in that subject i have only ever used ionics ha


Stick with organics, best advice I can give you. Watch the thread, youll pick up some valuable information here.

I recommend checking out Subcool's Super Soil. Best way to grow in my opinion. My recipe is very similar to his, and there is alot of information on RIU about his Super Soil method. I do add in some more amendments than he calls for, as well as some other supplementation throughout the grow, but he def is one to learn from.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 9, 2011)

Blunt Master Flex said:


> Yeah boy, this should be sweet.
> Any mutants or deformities yet?


Not yet. I will keep you posted though.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Grow Journal
11/09/11
DJ Short Blueberry

**11/09/11 Notes*

Glad some friends and other growers have come aboard! Happy to see you all.

Everything is coming along nicely. Blueberry 1-4 are all at their 3-4th node now, all about 6" high. Updates will be more frequent as veg progresses and pre-flowers form. For now, they are maintaining 75F, 60% RH in 1gal Smart Pots. All focus will be on root growth and supplementation till the 45-60 day veg mark.

BB#5 is definately still the runt of the lot. BB5 has hit its second node. I will update with pictures over this coming weekend.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 10, 2011)

Going away for the holiday weekend, leaving everything alone for 3-4 days.

Because of this, I watered extensively this morning with a mixture of Hygrozyme and Molasses.

The Hygrozyme will help with nutrient uptake as well as help the plant to recover from over-watering. The molasses will feed the beneficial microbes, which in turn will assist nutrient uptake and mitigate stress from over-watering.

I don't like to over-water at such an early stage, but I know it will be fine. Besides, 3-4 days off from work has to be enjoyed


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey there, Nice grow journal, thought I'd post on this thread as I have 3 DJ Short Blueberry in veg now. Bought the beans from attitude and germed 3/3 on about mid Sept. Two germed great, the 3rd was slow and stunted.. my fault as I germed directly into coco and the taproot went right into a coco chunk and stalled growth, it also fell over and almost got damping off. I nursed it back in a 3" netpot of coco and now is thriving, but still far behind the other 2. 

First off, on all 3 the purple stems were there from the start, and leaves had a slight blue tint. I kept reading how its a light feeder, so I fed very lightly for the first few weeks.. well the 2 good ones started turning yellowish, so I upped a bit more to around half strength. Took a week or so and a bit more green, no tip burn so I upped to my normal veg feed level. The green started getting nice and lush growth, upped a bit more. So on all 3 I am now at 1.5X normal strength nutes and still no tip burn. So in my case I feed them heavy with no probs. (filtered rainwater, Monkey Juice, Calmag, Hygrozyme, Roots Excel, @ 6.5 pH)

Vegging directly under a 100W Metal Halide, they seem to love it. I had it under a 100W CMH (3K Kelvin) for a couple of weeks, and grew ok, but under the 4K Kelvin MH, it just takes off. I can see they getting taller every day and the stems are getting nice and stiff, almost half the dia of a pencil at the base. also, I have them in 1 Liter Airpots.

Of the 2 good ones, one has wider Indica like leaves, and the other has slightly more pointed leaves, like just a touch more Sativa pheno. From growth so far, the third one leans toward the Indica as well from looking at its leaves.

One thing is that there is no side branching so far. The first one is going on its 9th node, the second one on its 7th node, nice fan leaves the size of my fist, there are small shoots, but no real side branching yet..? Maybe I have to top? As far as the preflowers.. I did see something today on one, but too tiny to make out so far. In a few more days it should become clear.

The purple stems are still there, and smell-wise with the rub the stem method shows a musky dank smell, a hint of candy/fruity/sweet, but no Blueberry like smell so far.


----------



## paredox981 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds like a well thought out grow. Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 12, 2011)

shmokinzeeveed said:


> Hey there, Nice grow journal, thought I'd post on this thread as I have 3 DJ Short Blueberry in veg now. Bought the beans from attitude and germed 3/3 on about mid Sept. Two germed great, the 3rd was slow and stunted....
> Of the 2 good ones, one has wider Indica like leaves, and the other has slightly more pointed leaves, like just a touch more Sativa pheno. From growth so far, the third one leans toward the Indica as well from looking at its leaves.
> 
> One thing is that there is no side branching so far. The first one is going on its 9th node, the second one on its 7th node, nice fan leaves the size of my fist, there are small shoots, but no real side branching yet..? Maybe I have to top? As far as the preflowers.. I did see something today on one, but too tiny to make out so far. In a few more days it should become clear.
> ...


Good to have you aboard. I am mainly an all-organic soil grower, so I don't know how much I can help with liquid feeds in Coco. However, it is nice to have you and thank you for posting.

It sounds like your plants are enjoying the increased nutes. I would probably top your plants, as DJ Short does state that yield is only realized with Blueberry if you top. Topping will create the side-branching you are looking for.

Glad you're here, keep me updated with your grow and feel free to post up a nice pic every now and then (this thread will be here a while before any nice bud shots are posted).


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 12, 2011)

paredox981 said:


> Sounds like a well thought out grow. Good luck! Keep us posted!


Good to have you here, paredox981. When I get home from my vacation I will be posting some updated pictures of Blueberry 1-5. 

In order to ensure my subscribers stay tuned, I will most likely take a few bud shots of my flowering tent

My 1000W (600W Ushio, 400W Hortilux) flowering tent is currently on Flowering Day 33, and I am running:

1 Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush(Scrog)
1 Mr Nice Medicine Man (Topped, Scrog)
5 TGA Genetics Pandora's Box (2 Topped, 3 FIM'ed)
1 Purple Maroc(Freebie; Topped and Scrogged)
1 Kannabia Special (Freebie; Topped, Scrog)


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, my Grape Krush ( a Blueberry cross) does not like get much lateral growth either.


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 12, 2011)

Does not like get?
There's wake and bake for you.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your journals.
When I first read this was a DJ Short Blueberry grow thread, I thought "sweet" because it is one of the best strains to have around. Very calming and there are medicinal qualities that other types of strains just do not have. Yeah this is a nutrient hungry strain but they really need to be flushed. Snafu I thought everything you said especially about the molasses was on point. Nice nutrient setup.
Shmokin good luck don't forget to flush the plants!
DJ Short has True Blueberry does anyone know what the difference is? I liked the Blueberry. It was a pleasant tasting smooth smoke. I wouldn't call it blueberry per se but it was a very sweet smoke. I mean does any strain actually taste like blueberry?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

Blunt Master Flex said:


> Yes, my Grape Krush ( a Blueberry cross) does not like get much lateral growth either.


Thank you for stopping by, I am excited to update the journal after being gone for a few days. I plan on topping the blueberries after the 2nd node, but before the third, to promote a quadruple cola structure.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> Thanks for sharing your journals.
> When I first read this was a DJ Short Blueberry grow thread, I thought "sweet" because it is one of the best strains to have around. Very calming and there are medicinal qualities that other types of strains just do not have. Yeah this is a nutrient hungry strain but they really need to be flushed. Snafu I thought everything you said especially about the molasses was on point. Nice nutrient setup.
> Shmokin good luck don't forget to flush the plants!
> DJ Short has True Blueberry does anyone know what the difference is? I liked the Blueberry. It was a pleasant tasting smooth smoke. I wouldn't call it blueberry per se but it was a very sweet smoke. I mean does any strain actually taste like blueberry?


Thanks for joining us. I am glad you are enjoying everything so far. From what I understand the True Blueberry doesn't express the proper "blueberry traits", i.e. taste/smell like blueberries; my goal is to chronicle that phenotype here, so I went with his original line of Blueberry with that hope in quest.

Interesting to note: I forgot to mention tat the other day when I checked, I noticed Blueberry #5 got the leaf burn from Roots Excel, just as I had predicted based on my previous experiences.


----------



## Medshed (Nov 13, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Good to have you here, paredox981. When I get home from my vacation I will be posting some updated pictures of Blueberry 1-5.
> 
> In order to ensure my subscribers stay tuned, I will most likely take a few bud shots of my flowering tent
> 
> ...


Hey Snafu, please let us know what you think of that Purple Maroc. I've been curious about that strain.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

Medshed said:


> Hey Snafu, please let us know what you think of that Purple Maroc. I've been curious about that strain.


Definately my friend. She was a freebie for me so I looked up her genetics a little bit. Realizing it was outdoor, I threw a rather large veg on her and she grew like a bull. She ate a ton of extra nutrients, on top of a 3gal 80% organic concentrate soil blend. Definately a pleasure to grow. Some on RIU posted she couldn't be grown indoors, but I have not experienced that to be the case. When the lights turn on later, I'll pull her out special and show you what has been coming along.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grow Journal**
11/13/11
**DJ Short Blueberry**

11/13/11 Summary*

Since it has been a few days since the last official update, I want to quickly summarize the grow.


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11(some earlier some later...for this journal I will say all were on 10/30 to prevent confusion). They were germinated in a germ chamber under fluorescents.


Transplanted one day later into 1gallon smart pots with Roots Organic Soil innoculated with Mychorrizae, Nematodes and top dressed with Alaskan Humus.


Now sitting under 100W LED UFO


All organic grow
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Today there will be a couple of posts. It's easier to read if I break them up a bit, I don't like long troll-ey posts. The next post will cover today's notes. 
*___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Here are some group shots taken today.. They are about 14 days from first breaking soil from seed.*

A little group shot. From left to right, Blueberry #1-5



From left to right, Blueberry #1-5


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grow Journal**
11/13/11
**DJ Short Blueberry**

11/13/11 Notes

*No problem with the over-watering from four days ago. The plants slowed down a bit, but no problem, I am not trying to win any races here.

Today I decided to pump up the power of the soil colonies, and watered a mixture of House and Garden Roots Excelurator, Canna Rhizotonic, Superthrive and Black Strap Molasses.

For the love of roots.



*Blueberry #1*

View attachment 1885811

*Blueberry #2 *

View attachment 1885817

*Blueberry #3 *

View attachment 1885821
*
Blueberry #4*; It is early to jump to conclusions here, but it seems as though this one may exhibit the crinkle leaf mutation. It could also be a sign of water stress. This one I need to pay closer attention to.



*Blueberry #5*; This one is significantly smaller due to the initial germination issues it experienced. Also one of my favorites now. Notice the burn on the tips of two of the leaves...proving my theory that Roots Excel is too "hot" for _very_ young seedlings.



Don't use Roots Excelurator too early!


Notice the hints of lavender in the inner leaf set at the terminal

Closeup of the Roots Excel "spotting".



I have been hearing good things about RTI's products. I got kicked over a free sample of their Mykos, so I top dressed one tablespoon of this stuff on all my plants, including the five blueberries. I am also expecting some of their Azos, and looking forward to trying this. If anybody has tried the RTI products, I am interested in hearing what you think.



Useful tip: The below shot was taken "mid water". I always water in two stages. I water half of the amount I wish to give, then let stand for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes, I come back and water the other half of the water dose. I have found this creates a more even distribution of seepage in the medium, and less chance of creating canyons/rivers/valleys/puddles/etc.

This shot was at mid water. During the fifteen minutes, I applied the Mykos product. The second half of watering watered the Mykos into the medium. 



Oh yeah, if you see a red dot here or there, don't mind those...they're just ladybugs






All in all, things are coming along nicely. I expect to see some rapid vegetative growth in the next few weeks.

As it stands right now, it seems as though BB#1&3 are more of a heavily indica expression, BB2 seems to be a tad more balanced, and BB4 seems to be more Sativa. Again, still very early in the selection process but I'd like to hear what you guys think so far. Remember, these could be all males too


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mykos is a good product, but top dressing won't give ideal results.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for your insight, Wolverine. I figured "what the hell" when I got home. Upon transplant, I am planning on using it the way the makers intended (and as the picture on the bag clearly states), by way of direct contact with roots.


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking good blueberry is a treat I ran it a few times before... hard to find in clone form at dispensarys around here otherwise i would still have it....


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 14, 2011)

Medshed, here is one picture of the Purple Maroc I snapped for you this morning. She is at Day 32 of flower today. I created a thread with more pictures for you to check out, I didn't want to spam my Blueberry Journal and confuse people.

View attachment 1886832

Click this link to view more pictures of the Purple Maroc


----------



## Medshed (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice journal Snafu. Keep up the great work. Thanks for the Purple Maroc shots too. She looks good!


----------



## rick19011 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking great, you can't beat organics the end product is so much higher quality


----------



## dante76 (Nov 14, 2011)

was wondering if you had considered Big Bud's or White Labels Blueberry seeds...any reason why you chose DJ Short specifically?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 14, 2011)

dante76, 

Thanks for coming by! I hope you enjoy what I hope to capture here. You asked a really good question...a loaded one at that. I will do my best to keep it short, so here goes.

I only grow true lines developed by the original breeders.

I wanted to chronicle the original blueberry, so I chose the original breeder.

I feel knockoffs and/or ripoffs, autos or feminized seeds, are bred from the same practice of seeing the dollars over the genetics.

I try not to support these practices by not doing business with the people that support them. 

Unfortunately, these practices are permeating the industry these days, so it is hard to get around sometimes.


----------



## dante76 (Nov 15, 2011)

very interesting...

How do you know which seed companies offer the best genetics? Is DJ Short pretty reliable in all seeds they carry or just the blueberry strain?

I've been buying seeds based on strain and availability but have no clue as to their authenticity. Just harvested my first plant this year so growing and genetics/strains is very, very new to me.

Have you any thoughts on these seed companies?

BC Bud, Sensei Seeds, Green House, DNA Genetics, World of Seeds.

thanks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont want to go by company, but ill list a few here.

Dj short for flo and blueberry, although all of his genetics are good IMO.

Mr nice seeds Black Widow(orig
inal white widow) medicine, man (original white rhino)

TGA genetics/Subcool has been producing some real dank in the past few years.

The Cali Connection by Swerve has some awesomeOGs, i recommend the Tahoe OG and Larry OG.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Love the thread Snafu, keep up the good work! Dante, you should check out the seed collectors thread. Lots of info on good genetics, seedbanks and seed companies.


----------



## dante76 (Nov 15, 2011)

will do. thanks crash666!


----------



## dante76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> I dont want to go by company, but ill list a few here.
> 
> Dj short for flo and blueberry, although all of his genetics are good IMO.
> 
> ...


Snafu,

From what i understand blueberry responds really well to topping. Have you any idea how many times a blueberry plant should be topped?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have only topped one time, not multiple, in past grows.

I plan on topping this time around as well. I plan to top them after their second node, to induce them to push out four colas.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Hey guys, I am working on the weekly update as we speak; things are coming along nicely. I plan on topping them later, and creating clones from the tops. Should be posting it up on RIU after I finish writing a different article for another medium.*

_However, I did find this article by DJ Short himself, regarding his work and I was especially interested in his description of the differences between True Blueberry and Blueberry._

As taken from icmag.com:

DJ here, finally checking in via Red's cut&paste (Thanks Red).

First, Thank you all for the warm welcome and kind words. Also, thank you to Gypsy Nirvana and Dutchgrown for the forum space and IC mag--beautiful publication there Gypsy. I look forward to meeting you both in person someday; hopefully in the not-too-distant future.

Thank you to: WeedWrapperMan, Sunnyside, hazyfontazy, Dr.D., Grat3fulH3ad, resinryder, mosca negra, Brownpants, hilljack, Rellikbuzz, TORC (your grows/pics Rock!), steel savage, glasspackedbowl, JD2005, OHenry, indicalover, BushyOldGrower, csfraziel, Farmer John, bird, Wrecked, baccas125, EcoNepenthe, flying, trichomefarmer (how's CH treating you? drop a line, eh?), BigToke, DrLongbottom, PhatDaddyNugzYo, guineapig (wiggle-wiggle back atcha!), 3legdog, KYHomegrown, estayapi, KRSJuan, DrawoH, I.M.Boggled, JACKBAYBEH, and whomever I may have missed, thanks for the kind words and warm welcome. Looking forward, indeed.

My apologies for the delay in responding. This will be the norm for me for the next few months as I am in the process of another re-location (I'm sure many of you are familiar with the words to that song all too well, eh?). Very busy and focused on tasks at hand and pokers-in-the-fire as well. Hope to be more "settled" by late-winter/early-spring.

Perhaps someone could cut&paste my catalogue/ratios/selection article here or at least a link to it, as it may answer a number of questions. Thank you.

Re: True Blueberry (TB) v. Blueberry (BB) differences--here's my view: The TB is more akin (literally closer related to) my past European offerings but from a much larger selection pool that I had more input toward. It (TB) tends to be larger (taller) and a bit more productive than the BB. The BB line that I have offered for the past 7-8 years is from different f3 stock than the TB (yet still related as all of my stock is from similar ancestry). I call her (the BB) a "stretch-indica" in that she does like to stretch her nodes, but her buds are very compact with larger calyx structure ("golf-ball buds"); whereas the TB buds are generally composed of smaller calyx (more slender, "pointy") yet still with a very dense bud structure ("spade-shaped" with some foxtail stretch) on an indica-looking plant. The BB palate is a more "syrupy sweet", fruity smell (more like candy-sweet) while the TB has a higher-nasal palate with astringent/anise undertones (more of a sinus tickle w/ the bud and smoke flavor). I find the TB to be more "heady", almost racy at first, whereas the BB tends to be more body/narcotic in its initial rush and stone duration. Mind you, there is a "range" to both and the above descriptions are in terms of probability and not exclusive to either strain. That is, there is a higher probability of finding a plant w/ small calyx, tight buds with astringent/anise/berry flavor and a more "up-head" in the TB line, and a higher probability of finding a plant with the "stretch-indica" pheno with dense, golf-ball buds and a more candy/berry flavor/palate and a more narcotic (though not really couch-lock) body in the BB line. Both are equally prone to color changes, especially in colder temps, and I find both to be equally potent. Please note; the BB (and the flo and Blue Moonshine) stock is currently limited and not being reproduced for at least a year or two. So, if you want any of these, heads up! Get them soon as they will will be gone and out of stock for awhile when they are.

Re: Grape Krush (GK) topping--by all means, topping is one of the best ways to physically increase production. It all depends on timing and the type of system that one employs. Because different systems (i.e. light timing, veg. time, nutes, etc.) have different results, use your intuition to best gauge the best time to top. Personally, I prefer a longer veg. time with more root volume, which would put the best topping time prior to the flower cycle.

Re: Moonshine of the Blue variety--nice pics Chuckyoufarley--the purple stems do look sweet--how do they smell when rubbed? Also, 5-gal buckets with soil! Way to go! Good luck and keep us posted, eh?

Re: Choice--f13 is my current fave--a luxurious head, to say the least. Somewhat more subtle and mellow I find. All depends on your preference, really.

Re: LUI -- this one is Red's baby and he is more qualified to answer this one.

Re: Sassy-Frass This is one of Chimera's strains and he would be best suited to answer this question. He does have a help desk at cannabisworld, or perhaps he'll respond here.

Hope this helps.

Thanks once again one and all. Looking forward. Much peace, love and prosperity to you and yours.

dj

ciao, amigos!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Grow Journal
11/20/11
DJ Short Blueberry

11/20/11 Summary

 ***This grow is now updated every Sunday***
*

5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 21 from seed


All Organic
Yesterday I foliar sprayed the Blueberries with CalCarb from RTI. CalCarb is supposed to assist with CO2 uptake. CalCarb is an unusual form of calcium carbonate that is highly unstable, converting to calcium oxide (CaO) and carbon dioxide (CO2) rapidly when applied to the foliage. You'll notice the white spots on the leaves...this is entirely beneficial.
I just finished topping them all, and used the tops as clones. I mixed up my own cloning solution of Azos from RTI. *

This is the main ingredient:



*Mixed with distilled water.I then take 2 teaspoons of Azos to 1 quart of water and make a rooter drenching station. I drench the Rooters for 10 minutes.*




*Making a 45 degree angled cut, I then place the cutting into a thicker solution of Azos. Two TBSP of water to 3 TBSP of Azos.*



*
After the cuttings have been taken, rolled in the Azos solution, they are labeled and put into the cloning chamber. I expect roots by next Sunday, if not sooner.*



*These will be in an 80%RH environment at 75F until they show roots. Once rooted, they will be put into 1 gal Smart Pots w/ Roots Organic and flowered to determine sex of the first generation. I will also be able to get an idea of the phenotypes I will be working with.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Grow Journal
11/20/11
DJ Short Blueberry

11/20/11 Summary

A view of Blueberry #1-5. Notice the white spots...this is the CalCarb and is entirely beneficial.

*

*Blueberry #1-5 will be displayed in three photos of each. The first one is the pre-top, the second is the side shot, and the third is the post-top picture. All of them have been topped after the second node to induce a quad-cola structure.



Blueberry #1

*

After topping:





Blueberry #2



After topping:





Blueberry #3





After topping:





Blueberry #4



After topping: 





Blueberry #5
 


After topping:






Before and after lineup shots.

_Before:_

_
After:
_ 


Can't wait for them to fill in, I always _hate_ the look of them after topping.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

I get those white spots sometimes lately...they look like dried calcium from water or something. They are only on some of the younger ones in my garden and its kind of like a flakey white spot that you can brush off with your hand. Can you elaborate a little more about these "calcarb" depositis or whatever they are. You said this is a good thing?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 21, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> I get those white spots sometimes lately...they look like dried calcium from water or something. They are only on some of the younger ones in my garden and its kind of like a flakey white spot that you can brush off with your hand. Can you elaborate a little more about these "calcarb" depositis or whatever they are. You said this is a good thing?


It's a "good thing" for him, because he's using a product called CalCarb which leaves a residue. What you're describing sounds like powdery mildew, most definitely not a "good thing".


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for your input but I know what powdery mildew is and no its not powdery milder its crusty and hard like I said.. like water calcium. .could be from the new cal products I have been using or the whole new nute line I tried out. Anyhow... not really worried about it at all just was looking for some more input on the subject from Snafu.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 21, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> Thanks for your input but I know what powdery mildew is and no its not powdery milder its crusty and hard like I said.. like water calcium. .could be from the new cal products I have been using or the whole new nute line I tried out. Anyhow... not really worried about it at all just was looking for some more input on the subject from Snafu.


Hello,

Wolverine is right... I am using CalCarb from Xtreme Gardening, it leaves a beneficial white residue.

It could be anything...mildew, hard water(calcium deposits), etc. 

Msg me your rundown of your grow and ill take a look for you.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm living vicariously through your right now, Snafu. Sub'd


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys...update will be coming this Sunday. The Blueberries have sprung back from their topping, and have continued into their vegetative state. The clones seem to be responding well, and all look healthy and perky.

Since no Blueberry bud shots yet, I figured I would show off the Purple Maroc in my flowering tent...it started to exhibit purple hues on some of the terminal fan leaves. So not to confuse with the Blueberry plants, the Purple Maroc thread can be found here Purple Maroc in Organics Forum.

My Vanilla Kush is beginning to exhibit bluish hues, something I have never seen with any previous VK phenotypes IME. That log can be found here


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Grow Journal
11/27/11
DJ Short Blueberry from Seed

11/27/11 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 28 from seed.


All Organic

*
Hello everyone! 

Another Sunday, another update. Last week I topped all the plants right after the second node. This slowed them down this week for a few days. They all recovered nicely a few days ago, and I have seen 2-3" of new growth since topping. This week I watered a small solution of Hygrozyme, Roots Excel, Molasses and Sea Kelp. The Sea Kelp and Hygrozyme are great tools to use to aid plants recovery from stress. I also top-dressed them with a Roots Organic and Alaskan Forest Humus mix....about an inch. 

The clones I have taken have not showed any signs of root growth. The clones are all perky and upright, with no signs of yellowing on the leaf tips.
*
Group Shots:



Bottom Left: Blueberry 1
Top Left: Blueberry 2
Top Right: Blueberry 4
Bottom Right: Blueberry 3
Middle: Blueberry 5


Blueberry 1



Blueberry 2

Blueberry 3



Blueberry 4


Blueberry #5
*

Some new foliage shots...also an excuse for me to mess around with some photography skills..or lack thereof:


----------



## Medshed (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking great Snafu!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 1, 2011)

I transplanted the other day into 7gal smart pots. Now under a 250 W HPS.

These will be their finishing containers. Normally I would have sexed the clones before placing into finishers, but for unforeseen positive circumstances this is a better route for me right now.


----------



## slider11111 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 3, 2011)

LST'ed the five Blueberry plants this morning. Blueberry is an extremely stout, dense indica...I was originally going to just SCRoG them without any preliminary LST but there is virtually no light penetration right now...so alas, I've opened them up.

Full update and pics coming tomorrow.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Grow Journal
12/04/11
DJ Short Blueberry

12/04/11 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 35 from seed.


All Organic

*
A few days ago I transplanted the plants into 7 gallon Smart Pots. I put in about 40% concentrated organic soil mix in the bottom. After that layer is completed, I mix about 50% concentrate and 50% Roots Organic and create a 1-1 1/2" layer on top of the bottom concentrated layer. This "eases" the roots into the hotter bottom layer.

I then created a layer of Xtreme Gardening Mykos, the same size of the root ball. I placed the root ball on top of this Mykos layer. I also inoculated the root ball with a small amount of Great White Mychorrizae.

I then watered with Hygrozyme and Roots Excelurator.*




*Density of the Blueberry creates almost zero light penetration to undergrowth; it's really something. Even with early topping the density is extreme.

Because of this, I decided to LST with simple pipe cleaners for a better preparation for the screen, as well as enhanced pace of undergrowth. I wish to maximize undergrowth because of the early topping procedure I applied.*





*_On a side note, the clones died. I didn't really expect them to make it anyways. I really wanted to see if the Azos could actually clone such an early stage plant. IME, I have had extreme difficulty in cloning a very young plant from seed._

I plan on letting the plants grow under the light for a while now, with minimal LST'ing by me and nothing more. They are vigorously growing in their vegetative stage now, and flowering should begin in just a bit more time. 

My main focus will be maximizing root growth with rotating inoculations of molasses, Roots Excelurator, Rhizotonic, Mychorrizae(if warranted), and AACT's(Actively Aerated Compost Teas). I will also apply an enzyme product of my choosing until the 2nd week of flowering. Currently on hand I have fulvic acid, humic acid, hygrozyme, and Multizen.

I will not apply any nutrients at this time, as they are all in the soil now and will carry the plants until the end. If they run out of gas a little early (which I don't think will happen), I can always top dress with more soil concentrate. 

Besides plain water, the only thing I may add differently is a little carbonated mineral water during the beginning/middle stages of flowering.


----------



## laced23z (Dec 4, 2011)

ive grown dj short blueberry and these appear to b growing slow for u what kind of soil r you using? and what are your temps if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

Roots Organic Soil.

Temps are 77-79. 

Aside from Blueberry #5, I tend to disagree with you here on their pace of growth; They are on day 35 from breaking soil from seed. They were transplanted from Jiffy pots to 1 gallon Smart Pots. They were then topped after the second node. They were then transplanted into 7 gallon Smart Pots. Then they were LST'ed(the pictures above show branches tied down with pipe cleaners).

Because of all the processes stated above, I think they are coming along fine. If I just let them grow, obviously they would be much bigger. However, _I saw approximately 1" of growth per day, every single day since last Sunday_. That is why I LST'ed them yesterday morning...they began to shoot out so fast none of the undergrowth was getting much light. 

Do you still think they are slow? I am interested in hearing more of your experiences with Blueberry, and how you came to your conclusion on why you think they are small? 

Thanks for stopping by, and looking forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## laced23z (Dec 4, 2011)

they seem small i think u r doin a good job yo and i know u have stressed them look at ur leaf stems and ur side branch stems the diss color or purple is a nute deff and the leafs r drooping down so there for i know growth has been slowed great choice in strain and genetics dj short is the shit and the BB is o so mouth watering WHEN CURED PROPERLY! 

no disrespect just a observation it took me 3 yrs to learn how to grow a perfect plant that u can consider DANK


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

laced23z said:


> they seem small i think u r doin a good job yo and i know u have stressed them look at ur leaf stems and ur side branch stems the diss color or purple is a nute deff and the leafs r drooping down so there for i know growth has been slowed great choice in strain and genetics dj short is the shit and the BB is o so mouth watering WHEN CURED PROPERLY!
> 
> no disrespect just a observation it took me 3 yrs to learn how to grow a perfect plant that u can consider DANK


Interesting. I respect your opinion. I have to say that almost always DJ Short's Blueberry gear shows purpling of the stems and petioles. More specifically, the stems sometimes exhibit purple pin stripes. In this specific grow, the purpling of the stems and petioles have been apparent since seed. There could be an ongoing lockout of phosphorous or even magnesium, although these both have been amended into the base soils. 

Sometimes overwatering or underwatering can lead to purpling as well. They have been watered more than being dry....so I will let them dry out a little bit more this week to see if this may be a factor. Though I do not believe it will, it should be an interesting factor to delineate.

I believe genetics is the key determinant and influence of the purpling displayed here.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with you Snafu. I grew single seed out of my pack which ended up being male. It also had purple stems. I remember seeing the purple pinstripes you speak of as well. I thought it was a deficiency at first but after some research I decided it was strain related. It was a great looking plant, a real shame to have to kill him. Great job with the thread too, always interesting and some nice pics!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I agree with you Snafu. I grew single seed out of my pack which ended up being male. It also had purple stems. I remember seeing the purple pinstripes you speak of as well. I thought it was a deficiency at first but after some research I decided it was strain related. It was a great looking plant, a real shame to have to kill him. Great job with the thread too, always interesting and some nice pics!


Thanks! A lot of times on RIU people complain that they want more bud shots, etc. IME with RIU, I have found too many half-filled out journals, grow logs, etc...be it in the beginning or right around flower.

My intention with this thread, aside from the obvious goal of chronicling a half pack of DJ Short seeds, is to show a full grow from seed to bud, detailing everything I can along the way. Too many times do I see a rundown of a grow, and then a nice bud picture and that's it..with all the nuances of the grow never covered.

Also, I have only grown Blueberry a few times and wanted to have one of my outings logged with Blueberry here on RIU.

I think that if more users of RIU completed their grow journals as such, RIU would be a much more informative and fact-based site based on everyone's experiences.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 5, 2011)

Now that we have commenced the vegetative growing stage, it is important to begin increasing the numbers and activating the soil microbes. In order to do this, one good tool to use is Actively Aerated Compost Teas. *

*Compost tea puts the microbiology back into soil. Since you cannot immediately introduce all microbiology into the rhizosphere or phyllosphere with just compost or mulches, AACTs are needed via a root drench or foliar spray.

Actively aerated compost teas are usually easy to apply--- to both soil and leaf surfaces---and are put right where they are needed. They are a fast, inexpensive, and excellent way to manage soil food web microbiology in your containers.

Simply get an air stone, tubing, air pump and 5 gallon bucket to make your brewer.*

*
_An AACT just mixed using the recipe below._ _ This mixture will be applied both foliarly and via root drench onto my Blueberry plants when it is ready, in 24-48 hours._
*

For vegetative teas, I use:
*4 Gallons of Sat-Out, Chlorine Free (Must be chlorine free or it will kill the microbes)
5 TBSP Molasses
5 TBSP Pressed Kelp
10 TBSP of Peruvian Seabird Guano 
2 TBSP Worm Castings
1 TSP Azomite
1 TBSP Concentrated Organic Soil Mix
1 TBSP Alaskan Humus

Mix all together and aerate for 24-48 hours, until you see a nice froth forming at the top after at least 24 hours. Then water into your vegetative plants normally. 

If your plants could kiss you, they would.
*
*


----------



## og18 (Dec 5, 2011)

so once you do this do you have to ph the water thats where im lost at 
i ph test my tea's before i feed them and the ph pen says that the ph is 8 so what do i do to correct this


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont ph my teas. I just dump it on when it looks ready. Matter of fact, I just dumped the above tea on the plants.

If you want to adjust the pH, I would throw some pH down from Earth Juice in there. The way I am growing, the soil microbes will take care of the pH level in the rhizosphere, regardless of adjusting pH or not.


----------



## blimey (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good, subbed for the ride.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 6, 2011)

blimey said:


> Looks good, subbed for the ride.


 Thanks! Good to have you.

They're all vegg'ing now, plan on vegging them for a little while longer.

This journal is officially updated every Sunday.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 6, 2011)

I figured I'd let you guys know that I have sprouted the rest of the 10 pack of DJ Short's Blueberry.

I originally only popped 5, and documented them here. 

The last 4/5 seeds have sprouted, and are all labeled 6, 7, 8 and 9.

The last seed has failed to sprout so far, and it has been resting in a germination chamber since last Thursday.

My plan is to do the exact same thing I did with the original 5. I decided to pop these in the chance that I wind up with 5 males.

And if all my Blueberries fail(which won't happen, just sayin'), I have just popped 10 Mr Nice Black Widows and 5 TGA Vortex.

In case you haven't guessed, I am a seed popping pheno-hunter.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in! Looking great snafu! Have you ever tried just planting the 1gal smartpot right into the 7 gal? I ask because I saw that recently on another grow and thought it was a great way to transplant. Really looking forward to this one. I have some bb but haven't got it in the cycle yet. Good luck!


----------



## Medshed (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey Snafu -- are you going to do a journal on the new babies as well? I just ordered some Black Widow so would be interested in seeing some grow.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 6, 2011)

Medshed said:


> Hey Snafu -- are you going to do a journal on the new babies as well? I just ordered some Black Widow so would be interested in seeing some grow.


Med, I think we were separated at birth...we always seem to either be ordering what one has already going, or growing what we just ordered! LOL! I love it.

To be honest, I wasn't planning on doing a full on grow log like I did with Blueberry. However, I am willing to cover a few basics in a grow log for you...because as it stands, RIU is hurting for a proper Mr Nice Black Widow grow journal.

So, if you want, let me know. I will probably just update every now and then and give a quick rundown of the grow, as Blueberry is eating up most of my time on RIU for now.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 6, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> I'm in! Looking great snafu! Have you ever tried just planting the 1gal smartpot right into the 7 gal? I ask because I saw that recently on another grow and thought it was a great way to transplant. Really looking forward to this one. I have some bb but haven't got it in the cycle yet. Good luck!


Hey man. I have never tried doing this, but was planning on beginning a few experiments with it.

It definitely can be done, as I have seen roots growing in a hydroponic system with Smart Pots as well. I have also grown my roots out so much they have begun to pop out of the sides of the Smart Pots.

So, alas, there would be no problem in doing this. 

For me, a problem would arise though, which is why I want to experiment.

I run a perpetual system, so the containers get moved a lot. I also believe in rotational growing, so each pot is moved everyday for better lumen coverage.

It is my belief that I may run into a problem of sinking the 1 gall in a 7 gallon due to the fact that if the container is moved harshly, there is a solid chance of causing major root damage. You see, the 1 gal container would create a solid state within the container...when roots grow out of that into the 7 gal, they could be shredded by the inner container bumping around. One way to mitigate this would be packing the 7 gal soil in tightly, but I don't believe in packed soils.

So alas, I have to experiment with this with clones before I give it my nod.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good point! Thanks for the input. I will have to try it out. I plan on the same setup being able to rotate and hadn't thought of that. On with the show


----------



## og18 (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks for the help well taken fordward i like tha fact that this a complete log and not a half on rep to u


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 10, 2011)

Mini Update before tomorrow:

Blueberry #3 turned out to be a male. It also popped a male flower faster than I have seen before. One day it wasn't there, the next day it was.

Either way, I culled him this morning. I believe I may have another male, so it looks like 3/5 females. This is not definitive yet, sexing has just started and determination is very early and premature right now.

I forgot to take a picture of the roots, but let me tell you...they were chunky, white and all over the place. They had not progressed into the concentrated base soil yet, so I am keeping a majority of the soil from the container. I am happy to know that the roots are thriving, and I am essentially guaranteed a beautiful harvest now. It's all about the roots!

Here is BB3 male, culled this morning:


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 10, 2011)

Anybody else having problems seeing the pix? Or's it just my 'puter? Either way, I don't think it has to do with anything you're doing, Snafu. Hmm RIU and all their recent changes... fishy.


----------



## Medshed (Dec 10, 2011)

I've noticed pictures are pretty flakey on here lately.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I'm still readin' pix or no pix  Happy Saturday, Snafu and everyone else. Hopefully by tomorrow's update RIU has the picture issue fixed.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Grow Journal
12/11/11
DJ Short Blueberry

12/11/11 Summary

* ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 42 from seed.


All Organic

12/11/11 Notes

Found two males between yesterday and today. In my last post I incorrectly said the wrong BB numbers. I culled Blueberry #1 and Blueberry #3. Both popped male flowers.
So far it looks as though Blueberry #2, #4 and #5 are all females. They should show bigger pre-flowers in the next few days. They were only given sat-out tap water this week, not pH'ed.

I have about a pound of buds I need to trim this morning from my current harvest, so this update is shorter than usual. 

All of the following shots exhibit the plants vigorously growing in their vegetative state. The branches you see are 1-2" above the soil, as they have been LST'ed with pipe cleaners in order to facilitate more internal lighting and to progress the growth for a possible SCRoG. So far, I have used anywhere from 8-12 pipe cleaners on each plant.

On to the pics!

*
Blueberry #1: Male*




A quick shot of the chunky white roots.




*Blueberry 2: Possible Female

*


*Blueberry #4: Possible Female*




*Blueberry #5: Possible Female*



Okay....now off to trim for the next few hours....I love harvest days!


----------



## Medshed (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking girls there Snafu. Enjoy your trimming. I love harvest day too but REALLY don't like to trim. Luckily Mrs. Medshed does like to trim. I do the rough cuts and make the hash, she does the precision work.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 11, 2011)

Medshed said:


> Nice looking girls there Snafu. Enjoy your trimming. I love harvest day too but REALLY don't like to trim. Luckily Mrs. Medshed does like to trim. I do the rough cuts and make the hash, she does the precision work.


Thanks Med! I ended up trimming for about 6+ hours today, I am tired. And I still have 4 more plants to chop! Those arent ready though, so probably next week.

My arms are tired!

Oh yeah, Blueberry #2 showed her pistils today


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, pics are broken for me too. Shitty.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 11, 2011)

Me three


----------



## dam612 (Dec 11, 2011)

they work just click them


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, RIU is having updates/issues. I have continued to post as I always have, so I believe the error is in the RIU system as it stands.

Recently I've had difficulty logging in as well...the site has been down...and pushes you to a CloudFlare link.

Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon...


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 11, 2011)

Mother magic, the pix work now! Finally. It's like someone finally heard our cries of agony. I'm gonna go get high. 

BB is looking great, btw, Snafu!! Psyching to see them go into 12/12.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 12, 2011)

w00t w00t!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mother magic, the pix work now! Finally. It's like someone finally heard our cries of agony. I'm gonna go get high.
> 
> BB is looking great, btw, Snafu!! Psyching to see them go into 12/12.


Thanks! I am getting excited to make the switch to 12/12, but they just need more time.

I took some clones off 2 of the 3 females this morning while I was transplanting my Black Widows. Probably take some clones off the last Blueberry plant later today.

As soon as the clones root, I will be putting them into 12/12. Suffice to say, things are going to be very interesting if I get a stretch phenotype, as I am planning on not much stretch after flip. They are all bushing out a lot now.

I also gave them another shot of CalCarb this morning. They should do quite well, CalCarb works better on bigger plants.

Now I am off to the hydro store...my house stinks from my current harvest and I need another fan and carbon filter for smell....


----------



## infrared (Dec 13, 2011)

Snafu, your journal is superbly organized, and the results speak for themselves.

I'm looking to start using an all-organic 'supersoil' setup for my next grow and just bought my first two bags of Roots Organics today to see how the rooted clones like it. Add to that my own use of RE (bought Superthrive and Rhizotonic that same day and intended to test them against one another, but have yet to start), and I'm excited to see future updates.




Snafu1236 said:


> Because of this, I decided to LST with simple pipe cleaners for a better preparation for the screen, as well as enhanced pace of undergrowth. I wish to maximize undergrowth because of the early topping procedure I applied.


Can you please elaborate on this quote from a couple days back?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 13, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


infrared said:


> Snafu, your journal is superbly organized, and the results speak for themselves.
> 
> I'm looking to start using an all-organic 'supersoil' setup for my next grow and just bought my first two bags of Roots Organics today to see how the rooted clones like it. Add to that my own use of RE (bought Superthrive and Rhizotonic that same day and intended to test them against one another, but have yet to start), and I'm excited to see future updates.
> 
> ...


Hello there!

DJ Short Bluebrry is an extremely woody, dense and stout indica. Normally, I just top and veg into a SCRoG screen. With Blueberry, however, it is important to begin Low Stress training immediately after topping because of it's density and ridgidity. 

If you dont begin LSTing from the outset, you will have a difficult--if not impossible-- time trying to bend the established plant to the screen. Furthermore, since Bb is so dense, LSTing allows more light to reach the undergrowth, which in turn will create an excellent growth pattern for the future screen.

In short, it mitigates the chances of breaking branches later on and maximizes yield potentials:[/FONT]


----------



## SFguy (Dec 16, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> I'm in! Looking great snafu! Have you ever tried just planting the 1gal smartpot right into the 7 gal? I ask because I saw that recently on another grow and thought it was a great way to transplant. Really looking forward to this one. I have some bb but haven't got it in the cycle yet. Good luck!



yeah i do this too its called doupble potting


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Grow Journal
12/19/11
DJ Short Blueberry

12/19/11 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 50 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females 


All Organic 

12/19/11 Notes
*
Sorry I missed yesterday's update...it was my birthday. However, I did pick up an awesome new gift for myself. This is the McFinn's Bubbler, complete with Carbon Filter scrubbing and organic cotton filtration, as well as water percolation. 


_It produces a wonderfully smooth, pleasant and tasty hit while ingesting less carcinogens._

Blueberry #2, #4 and #5 are all females. This week I took a few clones. I also put them into their finishing tent, under a 600W Ushio Digital HPS in an air-cooled hood, reduced down to 400W. This will give them more room to spread out. Now I will let them begin growing vertically, as I have them spread out at the base as much as I want them to be. I will put the screen on when they get a little taller, and begin filling out that canopy quickly. 



Some people think that topping and LSTing from very early on is a waste of time. However, I have found that the earlier you do it, the bigger and heavier buds you get. This is due to allowing the side branches/shoots to really thicken up since the beginning.

If I had just threw the screen on and trained a few weeks before 12/12, the end yield would suffer dramatically in comparison to early topping and LSTing.


On to the pics!*



Blueberry #2: Confirmed Female

*
*


Blueberry #4: Confirmed Female

*



*Blueberry #5: Confirmed Female

*


----------



## Medshed (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy birthday Snafu! Nice looking bubbler you got there. The Blueberries look like they are doing very well.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2011)

I second those BDay wishes. Lookin good amigo.


----------



## og18 (Dec 19, 2011)

happy b-day they look awsome


----------



## infrared (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking so nice and green. Can't wait to see what the vertical growth looks like, now that you've laid such a solid foundation


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 20, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Yeah ill do a substantial grow report on Christmas morning, with individual shots of each lady w/o the HPS on.

Looking like the screen will be put in either this Sunday, but probably next.[/FONT]


----------



## DCGrow (Dec 21, 2011)

Blueberry from Peak seeds.100%Organic 21 days from seed.Topped once.


----------



## DCGrow (Dec 21, 2011)

Cant wait to see your results.I have read your journal.Very good.I keep personal journals of my grows.I will be watching this one.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 21, 2011)

DCGrow said:


> Cant wait to see your results.I have read your journal.Very good.I keep personal journals of my grows.I will be watching this one.


Good to have you. I have never worked with Peak Seeds, so it will be interesting to see how yours turn out.

Thank you for your kind words. It's quite a long grow journal, but is important for me to show DJ Short Blueberry from start to finish, exemplifying the best way(that I have found, anyways) to grow these genetics out.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 21, 2011)

Subbed! Everything looks awesome man


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 22, 2011)

upthearsenal said:


> Subbed! Everything looks awesome man


Thanks for coming aboard!

I am just letting them grow vertical now, LST is pretty much done for the time being.

Normally I SCRoG, and have been planning to do SCRoG with this grow, but I am starting to determine that staking may be better this go around. The overall growth structure may prove to be better for staking this time...but I haven't made a definitive decision yet. Needs to get a little bit bigger before I decide.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 25, 2011)

Good morning and Merry Christmas!

I was planning on doing a substantial update today, but alas, it is Christmas and I have too much going on today.

However, I will be posting tomorrow. I have decided to not use the SCRoG technique this time, while I plan on using stakes and tie downs. The growth structure and pattern really wouldn't benefit a lot from the SCRoG, so that is why I have decided to change my technique this go around.

A good green thumb always has a plan in place for the entire grow at every phase; the smarter green thumb follows that plan but also looks at the garden each day and adapts to changes accordingly. 

I feel as though the plants will benefit more from staking...which will lead to more of a quality harvest in both yield and quality.

To quote a famous line, "The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry."

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Grow Journal
12/26/11
DJ Short Blueberry

12/26/11 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***
*

5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 57 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled 


All Organic; Multiple growing methods 

*12/26/11 Notes
*
The ladies are growing nicely. 



I have put the last LST on them; I tie floral wire off to the side of Smart Pots and wrap out the last branches. I then just let them grow vertically. The other day I mentioned that I may be staking this time around. I have decided to stake Blueberry 4 and 5, and Blueberry 2 will be a SCRoG. The growth structure of each plant are a tad different, so that is why I am using multiple methods.

These shots were taken after a watering and misting...they were almost dry when I took the shot....so you may see some weird reflections on some leaves that look like burns in the first few pictures...but I assure you...they are reflections and all the leaves are quite healthy...not a single deficiency or lockout.


*Blueberry 2: Female with Screen of Green Technique*



*Blueberry 4: Female with Staking Technique*



*Blueberry 5: Female with Staking Technique
**
*



A group shot of all the ladies in a 4x4 Secret Jardin. They just are waiting to flower now.



Happy New Year!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 26, 2011)

Great update, Snafu! Can't wait to see the difference between the LST and SCROG. Were the LST'd plants denser than the SCROG, or vice versa? Interested in what exactly made you select each plants' appropriate growing method.

Hope you're having a great holiday, amigo!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Great update, Snafu! Can't wait to see the difference between the LST and SCROG. Were the LST'd plants denser than the SCROG, or vice versa? Interested in what exactly made you select each plants' appropriate growing method.
> 
> Hope you're having a great holiday, amigo!


Yeah, Blueberry #2 shows a more balanced auxin dispersal, resulting in a generally more even canopy....this makes for a great SCRoG setup where yields will be fully realized because of the generally equal amount of light each bud will receive. Blueberry 4 and 5 keep popping out two main central colas, and no matter if I top them or tie them down I can't seem to disperse the lateral growth enough. Alas, staking these two plants is the better method, while still applying slight LST on the sides.


----------



## og18 (Dec 26, 2011)

love this you are the truth showing so many diff way to do so many things HappyNewYear to you also


----------



## Cheebaca (Dec 28, 2011)

Killer grow journal thus far bro, very detailed and knowledgeable. Sub'd for the duration


----------



## Justcallmedude (Dec 28, 2011)

This is great. I am soaking up so much SNAFU; looking forward to the rest!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cheebaca said:


> Killer grow journal thus far bro, very detailed and knowledgeable. Sub'd for the duration


Thank you, and happy to have you aboard!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

Justcallmedude said:


> This is great. I am soaking up so much SNAFU; looking forward to the rest!


Thank you, I'm glad you're getting something out of it. I plan on flipping them to 12/12 very soon, so you came aboard at a great time.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

So, after considerable thought and planning since October, I have decided to flip to 12/12 this Sunday. I will be away for the holiday weekend, but my timer is set to go off at 7:30am on Sunday, and lights on at 7:30pm Sunday. 

So, 1/1/12 will be day 1 of flower. This is by design, as it is easier to count the days of flowering if you start on the first of the month. I have attempted this numerous times in the past, and it works quite well for recording purposes.

So, alas, after a germination period, a decently long vegetation period, the plants are where I want them. They have solid growth structure, are quite adapted to the LST'ing I applied, and are resting in their finishing containers. Furthermore, the clones I have taken have now all rooted, so I am in the clear for the flip in case I find a gem worth keeping. 

Another factor I had to consider was spacing. I have added two Vanilla Kush, a Purple Maroc(ending this strain) and a Medicine Man to the Blueberry finishing tent, so if I veg any longer I will be compromising the plants due to spacing. Also, I have 4 more Blueberry from seed, 10 Black Widows from seed and 5 Vortex from seed in my vegetation tent, and they are growing quite vigorously....btw, topping Black Widow only increases its rate of growth...it does not stunt or slow it down at all...pretty incredible.

This Friday I will be applying another AACT(compost tea), which I began brewing this morning. For this mix I have applied a decent amount of nitrogen to facilitate stretching and inter nodal growth, but I have also added some Jamaican Bat Guano. These bats eat fruit, so it creates a better tasting finished product at the end of harvest. I like to add a little bump of these in the first week of flower, and then let them finish off with AACTs and the concentrated soil base.

I will be drenching the containers tonight and Friday. Since I will be gone until Monday, I want to be sure they do not get too dry. So, I will completely drench each container today and tomorrow, and let it dry until early afternoon Monday. 

Some people cry foul about over watering like this....however, I think they don't follow the KISS rule. My thought is this: I am trying to recreate Mother Nature by organic methods indoors...and Mother Nature has varying rain patterns and amounts. Sometimes we get a monsoon with lots of rain, and sometimes we get a trickle. The plants like diversity in food, light and water....its the natural way. So give it to them.

My plants are gonna get a monsoon tomorrow and they're gonna be loving me when I see them on Monday.


----------



## Medshed (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Snafu -- good point on following Mother Nature's way. I totally agree. I've certainly never lived anywhere that gets exactly 1 inch of rain every 4th day with clear skies and 75 degree days and 65 degree nights. BTW, I grew up in the farm belt where you could toss a seed in the ground and it would grow like crazy with no help from humans. We had 10 foot tall feral hemp plants all over our farm.

Are you doing a journal on your Black Widows? I've got some seeds lined up for Fall planting so I'd love to follow along with your grow.

Enjoy your vacation.

Medshed


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

Medshed said:


> Hey Snafu -- good point on following Mother Nature's way. I totally agree. I've certainly never lived anywhere that gets exactly 1 inch of rain every 4th day with clear skies and 75 degree days and 65 degree nights. BTW, I grew up in the farm belt where you could toss a seed in the ground and it would grow like crazy with no help from humans. We had 10 foot tall feral hemp plants all over our farm.
> 
> Are you doing a journal on your Black Widows? I've got some seeds lined up for Fall planting so I'd love to follow along with your grow.
> 
> ...


Hey Med!

I plan on doing a grow report for Black Widow, but not a full on grow journal. I will cover phenotypes, methods used, what worked and what didn't in that report. I'll be able to answer some questions for you if they arise as well. 

I would like to do a full journal, but this Blueberry journal eats up my time on RIU and I have to be sure I make time for my fiancee too

However, the grow report I do should cover pretty much everything youll need to know for a successful harvest....but just so you know, it is pretty much the same method I am doing for Blueberry, just without the LST and ScRoG(concentrated organic soil base, consecutively transplanted to bigger containers, topped with the 4 top method...they are all in 3-5gal containers now vegging...going with Sea of Green for Black Widow because she has proven to be quite vigorous and should be an excellent candidate for SOG).


----------



## Medshed (Dec 29, 2011)

That sounds great Snafu. Gotta save time for the fiancee or there won't be a wedding. You'll have plenty of time to ignore each other after your 10thgrow Anniversary or so... 

I'm mostly interested in the phenos and growing style (feed requirements, stretch/height, etc.) from the Black Widow. Looking forward to seeing what you think of it.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

Medshed said:


> That sounds great Snafu. Gotta save time for the fiancee or there won't be a wedding. You'll have plenty of time to ignore each other after your 10thgrow Anniversary or so...
> 
> I'm mostly interested in the phenos and growing style (feed requirements, stretch/height, etc.) from the Black Widow. Looking forward to seeing what you think of it.


Lol, I hear ya. In reality, I am actually on my 12th growing anniversary...so the fiancee(gf of 5 years) has only known me as a hobby grower since the beginning....which makes it perfect for continuing my green thumb

I have to say, if she didn't understand or empathize with my hobby, we probably wouldnt be together. My belief is that people should love you for who you are in all things....and not try to change you to fit their mold. I got myself a keeper!


----------



## Cheebaca (Dec 29, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Hey Med!
> 
> I plan on doing a grow report for Black Widow, but not a full on grow journal. I will cover phenotypes, methods used, what worked and what didn't in that report. I'll be able to answer some questions for you if they arise as well.


For my own future ease of locating it, where(which forum) will you be posting your grow report for the Black Widow?


----------



## Medshed (Dec 29, 2011)

Kind bud and kind mates have a lot in common...


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheebaca said:


> For my own future ease of locating it, where(which forum) will you be posting your grow report for the Black Widow?


I post all my grows and reports in the organics section.


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Snafu, Looking good. I put my DJ BB female under 12/12 2 weeks ago. Its the seed female, I got 7 successful rooted clones from her. So I harvested another strain (Pineapple Punch) just days before so that freed up some room in the cabinet. 

It made the 12/12 switch within days and started actively budding. Gotta be the fastest switch I had to date that I can recall. Only 2 weeks into flowering and it seems that the stretch is done (which wasnt that much at all), the buds are starting to pack it on and visible resin glands are forming on the bud leaves. Its taken on a sweet candy smell. Shes in a 1 liter airpot, so I dont expect a massive yield.

I know you cant wait to flip yours.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year, can't wait to see what it brings in for ya!


----------



## really comfy slippers (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year, and thank you for this!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New Year!

With the holidays falling on consecutive Sundays last year, I was not able to update as regularly as before.

However, the season has slowed and updates will resume every Sunday.

I will be posting a substantial update tonight.

-Snafu


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been waiting for this, as I am sure others have too!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 4, 2012)

Justcallmedude said:


> I've been waiting for this, as I am sure others have too!


As Have I 

My fiancee had a good friend over last night, so I was completely unable to do an update. However, when the lights turn on tonight I will definately be posting an update.

They are all getting big, full and lush. They have slowed their growth over the past few days as they switch over to the flowering stage. I expect stretching to commence in the next day or two and last anywhere from 1-3 weeks. Some people have said Blueberry stretches until the 5th week of flowering, but the longest I have seen in the Sativa pheno was 3 weeks. Given that I have kept my plants at close to one foot tall(they are wide bushes), I am not too worried about height limitations.

Thanks for everyone's patience and I'll see you all again tonight.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Grow Journal
01/04/12
DJ Short Blueberry**

01/04/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 65 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled 


Flower Day 4 


All Organic; Multiple growing methods 

01/04/12 Notes


Flowering has begun! 
*
I flipped the switch on New Year's Day. So, everyday this month will tell me which day of flowering I am on. For example, on January 7th my plants will have been flowering for 7 days. Makes it more convenient for me, especially with multiple strains and setups.

The plants are growing nicely. They have all filled out well, vertical growth has commenced, and I am overall happy with the structure of each pheno thus far. I did trim some undergrowth about 3-4 days ago, just prior to my New Year's vacation. 

I expect each plant to begin a moderate stretch in the next week or so, and will most likely prune them at the end of the first week of flowering. After that, all pruning will cease and the plants will be on a water diet to senescence. I may throw an AACT in there with some extra Jamaican Bat Guano, but we'll see how I feel.

*
Blueberry #2 SCRoG in 7 Gallon Smart Pot

*


I will most likely add some smaller screens for even more separation, but we'll have to determine that over the next week or so. I also suspect a pretty rapid succession of growth to fill up this cage. If my expectations are correct, I should see some nice buds here If it doesn't fill the cage, I can always remove it and let her rip!


*Blueberry #4 Staked in 7 Gallon Smart Pot
*


*
Blueberry #5 Staked in 7 Gallon Smart Pot

*

_All pictured above are grown in organic soil with de-chlorinated tap water, with a concentration on root biomass production, limb training, and light exposure. _


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome update, they look so lush!

I really do miss scrogging, watching them grow through the screen is so much fun!


----------



## Cheebaca (Jan 5, 2012)

Those plants are SO green and full! Can't wait to see the color change.


----------



## og18 (Jan 5, 2012)

sexy lil hookers


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 6, 2012)

They look ready to take off! Gonna be some many-headed hydra for sure!


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jan 7, 2012)

That is some green right there!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Grow Journal
01/08/12
DJ Short Blueberry

01/08/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 69 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled 


Flower Day 8 


All Organic; Multiple growing methods 

01/08/12 Notes


*Since I updated just a few days ago, I decided to not update today with new pictures. However, I do wish to catalog the female plants thus far as a "Review Update", because I just noticed this thread is getting over 12+ pages without a single blueberry bud shot However, this should show beginners that _Cannabis growing is an art form and not a race._


*Blueberry #2 *
(Seedling Stage and Topping)


Vegetative Stage


Flowering Stage



Blueberry #4
(Seedling Stage)


Vegetative Stage


Flowering Stage



*Blueberry #5*
(Seedling Stage)


Vegetative Stage


Flowering Stage


Hopefully we'll begin to see some bud formation beginning soon, hopefully in time for a 'prettier' update next week!


----------



## Medshed (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the summary page. Nice work...


----------



## og18 (Jan 8, 2012)

i love the way you make it so easy to understand beautiful bushes


----------



## cannatricks (Jan 8, 2012)

Can't wait for your little ones to start flowering  Looking forward to seeing the differences between my old blueberry and the blueberry you got from seed. Subbed and ready to roll.


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Snafu, I have a question why do you wait till Veg befor you add your tea would it not be better to start your colonies befor Veg to get everything ready for Veg? I am going to do my first real grow this year starting with outdoor and then indoor. I am moving this weekend outdoor will be easyer to start and then I can start getting everything together for indoor mainly lights. Thanks G.D.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 12, 2012)

Green Dragon 2011 said:


> Hello Snafu, I have a question why do you wait till Veg befor you add your tea would it not be better to start your colonies befor Veg to get everything ready for Veg? I am going to do my first real grow this year starting with outdoor and then indoor. I am moving this weekend outdoor will be easyer to start and then I can start getting everything together for indoor mainly lights. Thanks G.D.


Good question! I don't really wait(on purpose anyways), AACTs's can be applied anytime. However, I do a manual innoculation during seed germination/clone cutting as well as each time transplanting. I manually innoculate by literally dusting the seed, cutting or transplant's roots for each respective process. I do this mainly, because:

1. Fungus grows slower than bacteria. I want to bump up my fungi herd in advance of bacterial innoculants or AACTs. (Most AACTS are bacteria-dominated)
2. I ensure 100% Mycorrhizal spore contact with the root system, and a massive innoculation if manually done by dusting. (AACTS are massive innoculants as well, but they are typically heavier on bacteria).
3. Teas are messy, require mixing and you must wash every item quite well after each use, which I find annoying(I am an organic gardener who tries and keeps it simple).

That's about it. But of course you can brew a tea and use it soon after the sprout breaks soil. I would use very, very small amounts and ensure it is diluted well. For me, my process is easier, less messy, and I ensure a strong, viable and massive mycorrhizal microherd. Then I beef everything up in veg. But, mind you, I do vegetatively grow them out until they are sexually mature(which alot of growers do not), and often this takes 2 months or more. 2 months is more than enough time to build a bacterial microherd, but I prefer about 3 months for a proper fungal herd).


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, I feel as though I just got schooled in botany. I will be dissecting your last comment for the next few hours! Cheers Snafu


----------



## Green Dragon 2011 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the responce Snafu I will be doing my first grow soon and I am checking out every bit of info that I can get my hands on. I am hoping to get everything right the first time. I am doing all the research that I can about soil, teas, lights ect so I can make this a good first time with very few problems (I HOPE) Thanks again!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello I am not sure if you have metioned how the Azos has rooted for you? I have Mykos and Azos at my disposal and was curious how they did for you. I am currently using rapid start with rootech.


----------



## bshdctr (Jan 14, 2012)

I can not believe it took me this long to get over here and catch up on your work Snafu. 
Thank you so much for the detailed, well explained journal here. I am learning a lot! Although my life is a little super busy and I may not comment much, you can be assured I am here reading and absorbing your information and sending many thanks your way. 
Take care-


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 15, 2012)

In hospital with kidney stones. Will update when able.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 15, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> In hospital with kidney stones. Will update when able.


Shit dude! Get better!


----------



## Medshed (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Snafu. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2012)

That's terrible news. It's probably too late, but for future prevention apple cider vinegar is supposed to help with stones. Bragg's is the best, but being that this is an organic thread, I'm sure I don't have to tell you that. I actually take the stuff for heartburn from time to time... 2 tablespoons ACV to 2 tablespoons fresh apple juice. I keep both in the fridge (goes down easier that way). That alone got me off some godforsaken pills my doctor put me on. I hope it helps you, too. 

p.s. ACV is great for a laundry list of other things, btw. Helps lose weight, INSOMNIA (Med, you hear that?), and more. K, I'm done now. Feel better, fella!


----------



## og18 (Jan 15, 2012)

hope all is well for ya and you can get back to it health comes first get better


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope ya get better man!


----------



## cannatricks (Jan 16, 2012)

Sending some love man, stones are not fun, I know from experience. Hope they can destroy those little shits with the bath, cause the other way out is none too pretty.


----------



## Cheebaca (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the stones Snafu. Here's hoping a hot nurse helps ya smoke one and stroke one.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys. My health is tough right now. Plants are suffering a little bit, but i should be able to pull them through. Thanks for the support. Cant update, bedrest only.


----------



## dante76 (Jan 17, 2012)

wishing you a quick recovery...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 17, 2012)

Dude, don't worry about the plants. Stones are THE WORST pain ever, I've been told. Apparently morphine can't even battle the little fuckers. Focus on getting rid of those. There are always more seeds, and I have no doubt you can do this all over again!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 18, 2012)

ahhhh damn. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Had another operation last night and they finally got the stone out.

I will be headed home today. Need to rest up, will continue updates this Sunday.

Thank you for all the kind wishes!


----------



## cannatricks (Jan 19, 2012)

That is great news man! Warm wishes and I'll burn one for you on the west coast!


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jan 19, 2012)

Great news Snafu, I hope you have a quick and healthy recovery!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad they got that thing outta ya, brosef. Man, if there is any kind of stoned you don't' wanna be, it's surely kidneystoned. Go home and rest, and get REAL stoned once you're feeling better.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 20, 2012)

The plants are doing okay. I have another surgery tomorrow to remove the stint they put in. I may only be able to do a group shot of the plants, but we'll see how I am feeling on Sunday morning.

The plants took a little hit, but not bad. They basically got a little too dry and cold while Iw as gone, which slowed them down right when they were supposed to take off. However, I shoudlnt see many problems, except maybe a little longer flowering time and possibly a very small loss of yield. 

To offset this, I did re-innoculate the soil with mycorrhizae, bacteria and molasses, as well as some enzymes for a quick boost.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck w/ the operation, Snafu. Sounds like you'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## og18 (Jan 20, 2012)

take your time we are here with you till the end


----------



## YNPirate (Jan 22, 2012)

Subbed. Thanks for the diligence!! There is a wealth of much needed info here, and you've been exemplary. Here's to your quick recovery and heavy harvest!  Cheers.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Grow Journal
01/08/12
DJ Short Blueberry

01/08/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 69 from seed


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled


Flower Day 8


All Organic; Multiple growing methods

01/08/12 Notes


Since I updated just a few days ago, I decided to not update today with new pictures. However, I do wish to catalog the female plants thus far as a "Review Update", because I just noticed this thread is getting over 12+ pages without a single blueberry bud shot




However, this should show beginners that Cannabis growing is an art form and not a race.


Blueberry #2 
(Seedling Stage and Topping)


Vegetative Stage


Flowering Stage



Blueberry #4
(Seedling Stage)


Vegetative Stage


Flowering Stage



Blueberry #5
(Seedling Stage)


Vegetative Stage


Flowering Stage


Hopefully we'll begin to see some bud formation beginning soon, hopefully in time for a 'prettier' update next week! *


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Grow Journal
01/23/12
DJ Short Blueberry

01/23/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 84 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled 


Flower Day 23 


All Organic; Multiple growing methods 

01/23/12 Notes
*_
I'mmmmmmmmmm baaaaack!_ Personal recovery is in full swing now. Updates will resume normally. 

This morning I watered with a heavily fortified AAC Tea this morning, with an emphasis on root production (to help recover from my absence) and a lot of Jamaican Bat Guano in order to facilitate the budding processes. All buds have started popping; I wish I had just a little more stretch to all of the plants, but now I know for next time. 

On to the pics!

*Blueberry #2: SCRoG* (wish she stretched more to fill out the screen better, but it will still be fine)
_BB2 is showing promise. I would probably SCRoG her again, but would give more time for the screen to fill in. I was expecting more of a stretch from her, but she should still wind out fine. She doesn't smell that strong yet, not super impressed with the bud structure atm._



*Blueberry #4: Staked
*_I love the early-hues of blue coming through on some of the bud. The bud structure and smell is very similar to Blueberry 2, not super-impressive....yet. She is the biggest of all of them, but very comparable in size to the other two._



*Blueberry #5: Staked
*_Remember, this was the plant that was a stunted seedling showing a lot of deformities, at the time. I kept a keen eye on this one throughout the grow. If I have thrown this out, I would have missed out on the below beauty. She is currently the best smelling, biggest-producing and nicest-structured plant of the lot.

It is important to never just throw a plant out because it showed some differences early on in life. Sometimes these plants can grow to be the best plants of your tent. The plant below is easily 2-3x bigger in bud-width than the other two plants.
_


On a side note, I wanted to tell you about the rest of the 5 seeds that have been growing(but not documented) from the original DJ Short Blueberry 10 Pack. Out of the other 5, 2 were female. So, out of DJ's 10 pack, I had a 5/10 female ratio, or 50%. 

The other two females are very similar in structure to the plants listed above. Very stable genetics. 

Currently, all five Blueberries are also cloned for future runs and experimentation.


----------



## melungeonman (Jan 23, 2012)

Keep that small psudo going, I had one that produced very unique flavours, as well as aroma. However a hermie condition that becomes IRREVERSIBLE! can accure from SOME blueberry strain's psudos, I think its just because they are so finicky,as well as easily stressed. With my psudo I swore if you looked at it wrong, it would end wilting and dieing on ya. Eventually I abandoned the project, and found another blue berry strain that was much more stable. Unfortunately no psudos so far.


----------



## melungeonman (Jan 23, 2012)

Also check the melungeon magic pics and avatar, this is the newest projects. after my father died we cleaned out abunch of crap in his house, some of the "crap" I found was his stash of seeds, Quite a collection so far some have sprouted some have not, Dates writen on the small zipplocks go back 20 years or better "melungeon magic" is from these seeds. I remember this stuff when I was a kid. People would give $15 a gram for this "sence." "Purple Shit" was rare in my neck of the woods in the 70s. Now I've brought it back, improved on it emmencly. Tech has come along ways, Dad would grow "the purple shit" as it was called then, under a huge mounted on ply-wood "array" with four pulleys, to raise and lower the "array". I have no idea what the linneage of this remarkable strain is, wish I did. I will be following your blue berry thread with great interest as I have been emmursing myself in the art of growing organic. I found Good Earth bat gauano tea makes the melungeon magic POP with flavour it leaves a grape nehi taste that lingers and lingers.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 23, 2012)

melungeonman said:


> Keep that small psudo going, I had one that produced very unique flavours, as well as aroma. However a hermie condition that becomes IRREVERSIBLE! can accure from SOME blueberry strain's psudos, I think its just because they are so finicky,as well as easily stressed. With my psudo I swore if you looked at it wrong, it would end wilting and dieing on ya. Eventually I abandoned the project, and found another blue berry strain that was much more stable. Unfortunately no psudos so far.


What is a "psudo"?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 23, 2012)

melungeonman said:


> Also check the melungeon magic pics and avatar, this is the newest projects. after my father died we cleaned out abunch of crap in his house, some of the "crap" I found was his stash of seeds, Quite a collection so far some have sprouted some have not, Dates writen on the small zipplocks go back 20 years or better "melungeon magic" is from these seeds. I remember this stuff when I was a kid. People would give $15 a gram for this "sence." "Purple Shit" was rare in my neck of the woods in the 70s. Now I've brought it back, improved on it emmencly. Tech has come along ways, Dad would grow "the purple shit" as it was called then, under a huge mounted on ply-wood "array" with four pulleys, to raise and lower the "array". I have no idea what the linneage of this remarkable strain is, wish I did. I will be following your blue berry thread with great interest as I have been emmursing myself in the art of growing organic. I found Good Earth bat gauano tea makes the melungeon magic POP with flavour it leaves a grape nehi taste that lingers and lingers.


Very interesting. I will look for your grow journal....I recently stumbled across a boatload of old seeds from the 70s and 80s....mainly Meshmican, Acupulco Gold and Thai Stick.

Interesting stuff!


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi snafu, Glad you are feeling better, great update, I always look forward to it. The gals are really looking good. I agree on the stability, the male I have is ready to drop pollen anyday now and I've moved him to a remote location. He is very similar in scent and structure to the female with red/purple stems. I think the female pheno I have flowering resembles a combo of your #4 and 5. I posted a few pics of her in the indoor section last week. She also didnt stretch very much, but really packs it on late in the game. Also has this crickle leaf thing that pops up randomly. This week might be the final week as the calaxes are swelling and late flower color changes in effect... shes taken on a real distinct purple hue on the buds. Shes very sweet smelling. Also, that 3rd Blueberry I had vegging turned out to be another female. Cloning in process, oh man, I'm gonna be busy (in a good way that is..).


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bad news. Got a definitive hermaphrodite with Blueberry #5.

I am going to pluck the nanners off when I see them, and hopefully keep it controlled. If they become too much, I will dump this plant. 

I will keep clones of her until I try some sample buds. This is WAY early for hermaphrodism, so I think I am going to have to toss her.

Sometimes, however, plants will throw out a few nanners early in flowering, only to stop and push out some serious sinsemilla dank.

Alas, she will be examined every day and night now until I feel as though her clones are worth keeping or chuck everything completely.

Remember, I am a seed-popping pheno-hunter looking for the gem. I dont think BB5 is the gem I was looking for, but we shall see.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 24, 2012)

Check out images 1476 and 1478 on BB5 and you can see the nanners. Only 3 were pulled off in total.


----------



## Cheebaca (Jan 24, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> What is a "psudo"?


I think he means 'pheno.'


----------



## KingHarvest (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Snafu, Thank you for doing this journal on my all time favorite! Looks like you're doing a great job. I recently ordered DJ Short Blueberry as well and I'm looking forward to seeing your results. Sorry about #5 being a hermaphrodite. I was just wondering what it is about the bud structure of the other females that you don't like as much?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 25, 2012)

KingHarvest said:


> Hey Snafu, Thank you for doing this journal on my all time favorite! Looks like you're doing a great job. I recently ordered DJ Short Blueberry as well and I'm looking forward to seeing your results. Sorry about #5 being a hermaphrodite. I was just wondering what it is about the bud structure of the other females that you don't like as much?


Thank you for the kind words! I am happy to have you aboard. You came on at a nice time.

Yeah, sucks that #5 hermie'd but that's the dice you throw working with cannabis genetics. 

Good question on the bud structure, and simple to answer. The buds on the other plants aren't nearly as big or smell as good. Hopefully this changes as we get further into flowering.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 25, 2012)

shmokinzeeveed said:


> Cloning in process, oh man, I'm gonna be busy (in a good way that is..).


They say blueberry is difficult to clone. It's not, so don't be fooled. Just understand that it can take up to twice as long for roots to emerge when compared to other genetics. 

For example, my Mr Nice Seeds "Medicine, Man" (originally White Rhino in the 1990s) pheno that I have been running for a little while now pops roots in less than five days. DJ Short's Blueberry can sometimes take 3-4 weeks. No joke. Some people will call that false, stating the plant will die in that amount of time. 

But then I say, have you forgotten how to foliar spray?


----------



## KingHarvest (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to have a Blueberry plant that was given to me as a clone but never really liked it because it was too leafy. I had the same experience where it seemed to take forever to clone. They would eventually root but it usually took at least three weeks and they looked pretty stressed by that time. What do you foliar spray your clones with?


----------



## feildgrow247 (Jan 26, 2012)

looks fucking good man


----------



## UnderCoverAgentOrange (Jan 26, 2012)

give it another 2 weeks for that smell to really kick in trust me..also when you start to flower these all the bud sights turned lightish green if you look back before flowers even form as shown in your pics but this also happens to me so basically im asking is..is this particular to the strain? i researched it and it could of been due to my cold temps the 72 hrs i left them in the dark before 12/12 but i see it on your plants also so just curios


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 26, 2012)

UnderCoverAgentOrange said:


> give it another 2 weeks for that smell to really kick in trust me..also when you start to flower these all the bud sights turned lightish green if you look back before flowers even form as shown in your pics but this also happens to me so basically im asking is..is this particular to the strain? i researched it and it could of been due to my cold temps the 72 hrs i left them in the dark before 12/12 but i see it on your plants also so just curios


Hehe, thanks....I'm not too worried about the smell kicking up

Yes, lightening around the areas of future bud sites when a cannabis plant is sexually mature is actually quite typical. In my experience, I see it in the plant in general, and is not strain related.

However, this lightening becomes much more apparent on darker-leafed strains. In this particular case, Blueberry has a darker shade of green pigmenting its leafset, thus making future bud sites appear lighter than normal. 

Colder temperatures could influence a darkening of the leaves, which would also make bud sites appear lighter. So, I do believe the cooler effect your plants experienced probably did have an influence.

But, who knows


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 26, 2012)

feildgrow247 said:


> looks fucking good man


Thanks man...things are coming along nicely. Got a hermied plant on #5, but I seem to be effectively controlling the amount of nanners coming out...at least for now.

Looking forward to seeing the buds begin to progress into their latter stages soon.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 26, 2012)

KingHarvest said:


> I used to have a Blueberry plant that was given to me as a clone but never really liked it because it was too leafy. I had the same experience where it seemed to take forever to clone. They would eventually root but it usually took at least three weeks and they looked pretty stressed by that time. What do you foliar spray your clones with?


I don't, actually, unless I really have to.

But, in the rarer cases that I do, I use a variety of things depending on the strain, growing condition, condition of clone, etc. There's lots of factors to take into account.

So, some examples are: water(not distilled) pressed seaweed, molasses, compost teas, vitamin B1(superthrive or something).....really anything depending on the condition.

If i was to buy a bottled something, I tend to gravitate towards House & Garden Magic Green...that stuff is actually pretty cool and works great on clones...thus lasting forever. 

Of course, everything is diluted down to basically nothing...I mean I use maybe a drop of one of the above in a gallon of water. Somehitng like that.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I hate to just keep saying how awesome this thread is, but i think this is the first account in a long time that I can remember hearing anything about foliar spraying; all be it's text is in the case of a rare clone that takes a while too root, still great stuff Snafu. Is it too early to be ready for the finish? lol


----------



## YNPirate (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to hear about your recovery snafu.  I gotta say this thread has made me come out of lurk-mode for the first time on RIU. That should speak for itself. Everything looks amazing and it's great watching the progression!

I noticed earlier in the thread you said you had run a Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush. Not to diverge too much from the topic at hand, but I'm curious how that turned out for you and whether you topped or trained her, and if so how she responded?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 27, 2012)

YNPirate said:


> Glad to hear about your recovery snafu.  I gotta say this thread has made me come out of lurk-mode for the first time on RIU. That should speak for itself. Everything looks amazing and it's great watching the progression!
> 
> I noticed earlier in the thread you said you had run a Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush. Not to diverge too much from the topic at hand, but I'm curious how that turned out for you and whether you topped or trained her, and if so how she responded?


Thank you for your kind words, and I am happy you've stepped into the light!

I have run Barney's Vanilla Kush, and currently have her cloned. I found a gem...she turns black around five weeks...working name is Black Vanilla

She responds well to topping and loves a good SCRoG. To view her, go here: https://www.rollitup.org/organics/490083-organic-vanilla-kush.html


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 28, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> *Grow Journal
> 01/08/12
> DJ Short Blueberry
> 
> ...



Lovely garden goin on man. Really enjoy seeing the green!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Shrubs, and, again, thank you for all of the solid input you have given me and the RIU community over the years.

For anyone reading this, Shrubs First is, in my opinion, one of the best growers in the RIU community, hands down. A true botanist.


----------



## YNPirate (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, Snafu, that Vanilla Kush you've got there is something else!! You're absolutely right when you call her a gem.  Props! I'm hoping to be so lucky!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Grow Journal
01/29/12
DJ Short Blueberry

01/29/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 90 from seed


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled


Flower Day 29


All Organic; Multiple growing methods

01/29/12 Notes ***NOTABLE DAY***: Today is exactly 90 days from seed/Plants are 3 Months Old exactly today

Good morning and happy Sunday!

Now that I am feeling a lot better, I am grateful to be able to do what I enjoy most...grow beautiful and exotic cannabis plants. It's amazing how easy it is to take for granted health and wellness...until you don't have it anymore.

But, I digress.

*
The plants are doing well.

I am not extremely happy with the reworked genetics of DJ Short's Blueberry strain; the loss of his original male has made it difficult--if not impossible--to find the original Blueberry phenotype; more on that later. Furthermore, it is to my dismay that all Blueberry plants are showing signs of hermaphrodism now. All the Blueberry Phenos pictured in this thread are now hermaphroditic, as well as Blueberry #6 and BB#9 (both BB6 & 9 are not pictured in this thread). 

It is important to note that his original Blueberry strain also had a relatively high propensity for hermaphrodism, especially the crinkled-leaf Blueberry muffin phenotype that everyone looked for. However, this tendency typically reared around week 6 of flowering and was generally easy to manage and control. These genetics I am working with now are all showing hermaphrodism around 3-4 weeks of flowering and is much more intense on throwing bananas than other, former seed packs I have gotten in years past.

Some would say that it is because of the intense topping and training they underwent at such an early age. However, topping and training truly do not "stress" a plant. As humans, we tend to anthropomorphize things that we don't truly understand, in an effort to help explain the world around us. In other words, it's easy to relate to everything on human terms, because we are humans ourselves. 

However, plants are not humans and don't "stress" like we do. Plants have limiting factors, and when any one of those is reduced or instigated positively or negatively than all other limiting factors are equivalent to the least limiting factor. That last sentence easily gets reduced into a simple term "Stress", but it is really not stress in how we relate to it on human terms. It basically just limits the plants life-process capabilities.

Aside from past experience of this same exact method, as well as breeder recommendation for topping of this strain, the Blueberries in this thread are still producing male flowers. It is interesting to note that Blueberry #6 and Blueberry #9 were grown from seed and were never topped or trained, yet both are hermaphroditic. 

Some will say that it is because light leaks are present in my setup. However, this is negated because I am also running my Black Vanilla (Barney's Vanilla Kush) clone and my Medicine, Man clone right next to the above Blueberry plants and they show ZERO bananas. Light leakage is not the issue.

My determination is that THIS 10 PACK OF DJ Short's reworked genetics of his Blueberry strain have a tendency to hermaphrodite in week 3 of flowering. This is not an all out determination of his entire genetic line...it is possible it is on this lot of seeds only. Furthermore, I do not believe I have found the true Blueberry Muffin, crinkle leaf phenotype that I was searching for. A lot of the Blueberry smell and taste comes out with a proper cure, long after harvesting. However, I have had experience with the Bluberry Muffin pheno and you usually see signs of her around this time in flowering.

I am not calling this judgement 100% right now. These are only early and somewhat premature observations at a very early stage of flowering. I just thought it was important to explain what I have been seeing firsthand as we are getting deeper into flowering, in hopes of helping any future Blueberry growers out there if they experience the same things. 

Cannabis genetics are not a perfect science. It is important to note that Subcool, breeder of TGA Genetics and a moderator here on RIU, as well as a EXCELLENT cannabis grower, also has a documented grow on DJ Short's new Blueberry genetics and experienced extremely similar traits as me, such as week 3 hermaphrodism: Subcool's DJ Short Blueberry Grow

I am not attempting to flame DJ Short's Blueberry Strain Genetics at all. I am merely posting what my experience and observations have been thus far, and referencing an excellent organic grower, Subcool, who has experienced very similar traits as I have.

I do believe DJ Short's genetic line is of an extremely high caliber. I am starting to believe, however, that the original Blueberry muffin phenotype--the one that won the 2000 cannabis cup--is becoming increasingly more difficult to find in his current Blueberry genetic line, almost impossibly so. More testing and packs are needed to give this a more accurate assessment. However, I can not find one grow journal on the internet from DJ's new Blueberry genetic seeds that has found his Blueberry muffin phenotype from years past; I have only found journals from clone cuttings.

Hopefully I will be proved wrong. 

On to the pics!*


Blueberry #2: SCRoG/Week 4 Flower*




*Blueberry #4: Staked/Week 4 Flower*



*Blueberry #5: Staked/Week 4 Flower*


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

_As a small addition to help anyone visiting, I wanted to post what the current breeder description is, and see if we can find this phenotype in the coming weeks._

Sex : Regular
Type : Indica, Sativa, Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod Genetics : Mostly Indica
Flowering Time : Medium Outdoor Harvest : N/A
Height : Medium THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : It produces a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality 

DJ Short Blueberry was developed from different new genetic lines, genetics that are unique to Europe. Not only Blueberry, but also Blue Velvet and Flo are developed from totally new genetics. These seed strains are of the highest quality and have not been grown in Europe before.

DJ Short Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20%Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970`s. A large producer under optimum conditions. The Blueberry is a dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It's cannabis seeds produce a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. DJ Short Blueberry has a long shelf life, stores well over a long period.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 29, 2012)

They look great man but damn sorry bout the hermies... That's sucks..


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> They look great man but damn sorry bout the hermies... That's sucks..


It's not really a huge deal...cannabis' natural tendency is to hermaphrodite sooner or later. I plan on keeping the plants, I am effectively controlling the nanners for the moment.

I don't get super-personally attached to my plants, so I am not too disappointed. This thread was more of an exercise in education for RIU as to how to properly grow organic Blueberry, as well as how to properly setup a RIU forum thread.

I found myself getting annoyed with the caliber of threads here, so I figured instead of bitching about it, I'd try to lead by example.

I just wish I could take better pictures as well as have a better camera


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

One last thing...in order to prove the efficacy of these Blueberry plants, I plant on running a bunch of clones soon for a slew of tests.

I will be looking to see if they herm again for one. I will also be doing a few tests on Mycorrhizal innoculation, temperatures, nutrients, etc., because Blueberry is a great plant to test on as it responds quite quickly to any change in growing environment or methods.


----------



## KingHarvest (Jan 29, 2012)

I gotta say I'm not as excited as I first was about these DJ Short Blueberry seeds I recently ordered. I had heard rumors that DJ had lost the original Blueberry father and that I would not be able to find the Blueberry muffin pheno. I'm starting to believe it. I also thought that Subcool had purposely stressed his Blueberry plants out with his super soil just to make a point. Now that you are getting the same results I'm not so sure. I'm still stoked to have a pack of seeds from DJ but I'll be pretty bummed if I can't find a keeper. Thanks again for doing this journal. It is of very high caliber!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

KingHarvest said:


> I gotta say I'm not as excited as I first was about these DJ Short Blueberry seeds I recently ordered. I had heard rumors that DJ had lost the original Blueberry father and that I would not be able to find the Blueberry muffin pheno. I'm starting to believe it. I also thought that Subcool had purposely stressed his Blueberry plants out with his super soil just to make a point. Now that you are getting the same results I'm not so sure. I'm still stoked to have a pack of seeds from DJ but I'll be pretty bummed if I can't find a keeper. Thanks again for doing this journal. It is of very high caliber!


Thank you for your kind words.

I don't use super soil, although my method and recipe is very similar to Subcool's Super Soil.

However, I used less than 25% of my base concentrate in this method, and the rest was roots organic; nutrient stress is not a factor here.

What you see is the current genetics at work, and I honestly feel as though they may have been compromised.

I hope DJ himself sees my thread, as well as others, and hopefully understands the caliber of product he is now putting out.


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (Jan 29, 2012)

You can get a 7gal bucket with a spicket on it at the home brew store works great for tea!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey nice grow man, love the detail and planning in your style. 
Subscribed to see if you solve the mystery of the bunk blueberry!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 30, 2012)

BIG KUSH DADDY said:


> You can get a 7gal bucket with a spicket on it at the home brew store works great for tea!!!


I use Home Depot 5gallon homer buckets for my teas.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Hey nice grow man, love the detail and planning in your style.
> Subscribed to see if you solve the mystery of the bunk blueberry!


Thanks man. Glad to have you aboard.

I don't think I am going to be solving anything, but this 10 pack is a straight up hermaphroditic lot.

I would buy another 10 pack or two from DJ Short of his Blueberry and do it all over again, to see the results.

At that time I would be in a better position to make a final judgement. However, this run has got me disappointed in his current offering.


----------



## 420n00b (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent thread. Was going to purchase a pack of DJ's blueberry today but holding off until I see results. Subbed


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (Jan 30, 2012)

Just a thought as they are handy


Snafu1236 said:


> I use Home Depot 5gallon homer buckets for my teas.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Grow Journal
02/05/12
DJ Short Blueberry
Flower Week 5

02/05/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 97 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled 


Flower Day 36 


All Organic; Multiple growing methods 

02/05/12 Notes

Good morning and happy Super Bowl Sunday! Go Patriots!

*Well I have been quite busy lately. I moved my Blueberries, Black Widows, Vortex, Vanilla Kush, Medicine, Man and Purple Maroc all into a new home, a spacious 8x5 area, a major upgrade from their respective 4x4 spaces. Also getting blasted with over 1500W of light, as opposed to their own 600W.

The Blueberry ladies are all doing well. I snapped the pics right after watering, and they had a little wilt, but not bad. I have noticed an increase in resin production, as well as a blue shading of some of the upper calyxes. It is a beautiful shade of blue/purple, and really makes you think of Blueberries when you see it glistening. I have also noticed that the smell is turning_ much more fruity_, with a hint of underlying spicy hash, which, to me, is _reminiscent_ of blueberries, but does not smell like the real thing. Blueberry typically takes on the taste and smell of blueberries after an approximate 1-1 1/2 month cure anyhow, but it is nice to see some of these properties pushing through so early on in flower. It is possibly a good sign.

I am pulling about 2-3 nanners off each plant every other day. None have been mature enough for seed production, so I am happy to report that I will be finishing these ladies off, and will not be culling them. I do doubt I will be saving them as mothers...unless one produces some top-notch finished product.

Recently I acquired some White Fire OG BX seeds from OGRaskal, and plan on doing a comprehensive organic grow journal for that strain next, similar to this Blueberry thread. However, I have never run that strain, and have been intensively researching it lately. I will use my knowledge gained from research and hope to grow out the dank for everyone to see. Should be interesting, as it will be my first time running her, and that always makes for an interesting journal. I will probably be running Critical Mass right next to the WiFi, so it will prove for some interesting pictures of huge colas next to extremely dank colas... the joys of seeing quantity strains next to quality strains. (Even though Critical Mass is also very good smoke).

Off to the pics!


*Blueberry #2: SCRoG; *She has always been the smaller, slower one. Was hoping for more stretch to fill out the screen, but it never came. I am hoping she will push out some nice buds, but so far she just doesn't seem as nice as #4 and #5.

Figures, too...BB#2 is the easiest to clone and root...LoL Always the case, isn't it?



*Blueberry #4: Staked*; Definitely a healthy grower. Very similar in structure and smell of #5. Blue shading on calyxes has also begun to be seen. This plant does not smell as fruity as #5, but it is very close.



*Blueberry #5: Staked*; Showing early signs of fade..I turned her specifically so I could get a good shot for you guys of the fan leaves fading. I am going to let the fade set in. I did give her a significant guano boost this past week, but the fade has set and I will let it ride. I am hoping she just wants to throw out some beautiful colors, which would be fantastic. 

She smells the best so far. Very berry-fruity. Reminiscent of blueberries, but not totally there. I am liking it though.

I also took a picture of underneath the canopy...see those small buds poking in the back? Those are suckers. I would normally pluck those continuously...but I am still not 100% healthy and am still getting my strength back...so my plants are not as manicured as I usually prefer them. But that's okay!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 5, 2012)

Great update, Snafu! Smoking on some 3 month cured Sweet Tooth BB x Grapefruit... Great way to start the day.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 5, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Great update, Snafu! Smoking on some 3 month cured Sweet Tooth BB x Grapefruit... Great way to start the day.


Awesome...that sounds great. I am actually tearing on some Pandora's Box fire right now myself!


----------



## Justcallmedude (Feb 5, 2012)

Great update Snafu! I really like the structure of #5, I hope you start to get some coloring in her. 

I will defiantly be be checking out your next journal as well, if you could, link it through here when it starts please


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 6, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> Awesome...that sounds great. I am actually tearing on some Pandora's Box fire right now myself!


Man, you too?!?! MedShed has had me salivating over his Pandora for quite some time... I hear it might be the best smoke ever? Hmmm can't wait to find out one of these days!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, you too?!?! MedShed has had me salivating over his Pandora for quite some time... I hear it might be the best smoke ever? Hmmm can't wait to find out one of these days!


Hehe. I dont consider PB to be best smoke ever, not even close. It is very uplifting and euphoric though, great morning and day time bud.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh I'm sure it isn't... I think it's just the ol Grass is Greener syndrome. I'd bought some PB beans awhile back for my brother in law who was supposed to crack them immediately. Well, they are still in bean form, and I've been dying to know what the smoke is like. Once I get my garden back up I might just find out. . .

edit: What is your personal favorite, then?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 6, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh I'm sure it isn't... I think it's just the ol Grass is Greener syndrome. I'd bought some PB beans awhile back for my brother in law who was supposed to crack them immediately. Well, they are still in bean form, and I've been dying to know what the smoke is like. Once I get my garden back up I might just find out. . .
> 
> edit: What is your personal favorite, then?


That's a good question...I really don't have a personal favorite. Currently, I really like my Black Vanilla Kush pheno, she looks great, tastes great, and has a wonderful, muscle-relaxing head. Great for night time.

I kind of enjoy a lot of different strains for different purposes at different times. To better answer your question, I do prefer indicas over sativas though...I'd rather mellow out than laugh and be 'up'.

However, at any given moment I like to have a sativa, an indica, and an equal hybrid. I used the sativa in the morning, hybrid for general wellness, and the indica for sleeping and muscle relaxation.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm right there with ya... and I think my favorite strain changes pretty often. It's hard to stay with one thing with there are so many out there. . . strains, that is  I do have some that have stuck out to me over the years, tho. . .


----------



## Medshed (Feb 6, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> ...at any given moment I like to have a sativa, an indica, and an equal hybrid. I used the sativa in the morning, hybrid for general wellness, and the indica for sleeping and muscle relaxation.


I'm right there with you on that Snafu. A strain for every occasion is the way to grow...


----------



## Medshed (Feb 6, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, you too?!?! MedShed has had me salivating over his Pandora for quite some time... I hear it might be the best smoke ever? Hmmm can't wait to find out one of these days!


Bobo - if you find an excuse to pay us a visit before Mrs. Medshed smokes up the last of our Pandora's Box (currently curing for about 11 months) I'll be more than happy to give you a taste. The smell has turned to serious baby poo, from a kid fed nothing but fruit flavored Gerbers, but the smoke is nice and smooth.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 6, 2012)

Lmfao see, just the mention of Pandora's and here he is! 

No way, Med! I actually just found out I'm going to be in your neck of the woods later on this summer. I will PM you about it.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 7, 2012)

Medshed said:


> Bobo - if you find an excuse to pay us a visit before Mrs. Medshed smokes up the last of our Pandora's Box (currently curing for about 11 months) I'll be more than happy to give you a taste. The smell has turned to serious baby poo, from a kid fed nothing but fruit flavored Gerbers, but the smoke is nice and smooth.


Funny how that lemon-cherry sweet smell turns to baby poo after a good cure. Still dank, but I wish it retained that lemon-cherry dank smell.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm lemony cherries... that sounds amazing. I'm ok with baby poo, too, so long as it puts me in the clouds. 

Hope everyone is having a great day out there.


----------



## infrared (Feb 12, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> However, at any given moment I like to have a sativa, an indica, and an equal hybrid. I used the sativa in the morning, hybrid for general wellness, and the indica for sleeping and muscle relaxation.


Agreed.

Ironically enough, two of my current standby strains are of Blueberry parentage: Blue Dream for the daytime and Kushberry at night.
Opinions on either of these, snafu?

As usual, the journal looks great. I just started a new one that I'm updating regularly whose style was influenced by yours. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Grow Journal
02/12/12
DJ Short Blueberry
Flower Week 6

02/12/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 104 from seed 


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled 


Flower Day 43 


All Organic; Multiple growing methods 

02/12/12 Notes

Good evening everyone! 

*I had to go into work today, so I was unable to update this morning. However, I did get the opportunity to take a few quick shots for this week's update.As we head into week 6, things are definitely getting kicked up a few notches. The smell has gotten very intense, calyx swelling has begun, and more shades of lavender/blue are coming through. Resin/trichome production has also kicked up.

It is during this week that I apply a few small doses of House & Garden's Top Booster. This product has proven to me that it increases final yield weights anywhere from 13-20%. I also supplement a little Earth Juice Catalyst at this time.

After this week, they will get some H&G shooting powder for one or two waterings. Then, it is just straight water as they finish out.

Off to the pics!

*Blueberry #2: SCRoG
*

*Blueberry #4: Staked
**

Blueberry #5: Staked
*_My favorite plant of the three.
_

I uploaded some wrong pics, so disregard what you see in the attached thumbnails...some BB shots but the bud shots are from a different grow and strain.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 12, 2012)

infrared said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Ironically enough, two of my current standby strains are of Blueberry parentage: Blue Dream for the daytime and Kushberry at night.
> Opinions on either of these, snafu?
> ...


I haven't had Kushberry before, but Blue Dream, if the right pheno and grown correctly, is quite awesome.

I am glad you like the journal! I am on my way to check out yours right now. 

-Snafu


----------



## Medshed (Feb 12, 2012)

Lookin' tasty Snafu. I bet they do smell great too.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 13, 2012)

Medshed said:


> Lookin' tasty Snafu. I bet they do smell great too.


Thanks! They are coming through nicely. They look pretty good for day 43. If my experience is any guide, they should start throwing out some nice colors and begin looking a lot more 'danker' as they begin to descend towards senescence over the next three weeks.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like #5 is really yolking up more then the other two.


----------



## og18 (Feb 14, 2012)

thats a correction that shyt looks execlent


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 15, 2012)

Justcallmedude said:


> Looks like #5 is really yolking up more then the other two.


Yeah, it is much bigger. This week has seen even more bulking uip than #2 and #4, I think #5 is definitely my favorite, and I do have her cloned. I am excited to see how she smokes out.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 15, 2012)

og18 said:


> thats a correction that shyt looks execlent


LoL, thanks! I just finished watering them, and they are all quite nice.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Grow Journal
02/19/12
DJ Short Blueberry
Flower Week 7
Flower Day 50

02/19/12 Summary

 ***This grow is updated every Sunday***


5 DJ Short Blueberry Plants sprouted from seed on 10/30/11; Today is Day 111 from seed


3 Confirmed Females; 2 Males Culled


Flower Day 50


All Organic; Multiple growing methods

02/19/12 Notes

Happy Sunday everyone!

*So, I joined RIU a short time ago in the hopes of finding a forum that is both friendly, welcome, informative and helpful. Though at times I find this, I also find that there is a segment of self-described 'elitists' on here that are quick to point out your own faults quicker than you realize you even had them...while not providing any solution by way of experience or knowledge. 

*In other words, it seems that some people on here just want to call you out to either look better than you or to incite a flame.*

Personally, I have begun to go 'out of the box' of my own threads lately to help others...sometimes my advice is spot on and very useful...sometimes I am stoned or tired and provide a wrong piece of information(I am not perfect nor try to be)...however, at least I am attempting to make RIU a better community for all with what little experience I have and know. 

Despite this, I always tend to see someone just trying to incite a flame. Why is this? I really do not understand it.

We are on an anonymous site that is merely based on helping each other in a passion we all mutually enjoy. Furthermore, we are all stoners who have a common purpose(cannabis cultivation) as well as a common enemy(anti-cannabis agendas). Why would we want to do this to eachother, and make people such as myself(who enjoy helping others) move away from RIU?

I seriously think I may just start rounding up the people I consider the 'best on RIU' and create my own invite-only forum. I certainly have the know how and capital to make something like this happen. 

Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions on how we can make RIU a better place for all are welcomed here and in all my threads.

But I digress. On to the more important matters at hand.

The Blueberry plants have begun swelling nicely. They have also begun pushing forth an adequate amount of trichomes, the colors are continuing to shine through as well. 

_As a special treat, I snapped a few shots of one of my very special "Black Vanilla" (Vanilla Kush phenotype) plants from Barney's Farm, which are also on Day 50. They will be posted after the blueberry plants._

On to the pics!

*
Blueberry #2: SCRoG Flower Day 50
*



*Blueberry #4: Staked Flower Day 50*





*Blueberry #5: Staked Flower Day 50
*


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 19, 2012)

She turns black at week 5-6. SCRoG'ed with a cage. Pretty special....very spicy Kush smell and a head that will knock you out, pull your socks off and curl your toes. Very. Strong.

Enjoy!


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

Those look awesome!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice. im late to the party but now im seeing that i am right on time. nice grow.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2012)

Snafu, you owe me a new pair of shorts from all this bud pr0n! Jeeeee-zus. I don't know which one looks better right now, BB or BVK--


----------



## Cheebaca (Feb 19, 2012)

I am with Bobo on this one, new shorts and a towel please! That BVK looks fucking amazing! Tell me you have several clones of that sexy lady. Very well spoken words and huge props to you Snafu. I look forward every week to seeing your updates. So detailed, well put together and yay for proper grammar! Keep up the phenomenal work.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking fantastic as always Snafu! Excellent work!

Regarding what I call the "punk-ass element" on RIU. I have a theory about the underlying force that encourages that sort of behavior, but I truly believe there is no excuse for it. I think we get a double whammy from the internet factor of anonymity, and the prohibition-fueled "elite" attitude of people with access to good pot. The street dealers like to hold power over their customers by bragging about how much they know about weed/growing/connections, etc. I think some of those punks carry their attitude online where it is expressed to the extreme thanks to the anonymity factor. One thing I've noticed in support of my theory is that the folks on the Colorado Patients section of RIU are all very helpful and supportive of each other. These are people who are definitely not street dealers. We are all growing for ourselves and maybe a few other patients. Many of the folks on that forum also know each other from personal interactions. If someone has access to a special cutting or has made an interesting cross, they share amongst the group. 

It's unfortunate that we have to deal with the punk-asses but the best approach is just to ignore them and hope they go away.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 19, 2012)

Medshed said:


> Looking fantastic as always Snafu! Excellent work!
> 
> Regarding what I call the "punk-ass element" on RIU. I have a theory about the underlying force that encourages that sort of behavior, but I truly believe there is no excuse for it. I think we get a double whammy from the internet factor of anonymity, and the prohibition-fueled "elite" attitude of people with access to good pot. The street dealers like to hold power over their customers by bragging about how much they know about weed/growing/connections, etc. I think some of those punks carry their attitude online where it is expressed to the extreme thanks to the anonymity factor. One thing I've noticed in support of my theory is that the folks on the Colorado Patients section of RIU are all very helpful and supportive of each other. These are people who are definitely not street dealers. We are all growing for ourselves and maybe a few other patients. Many of the folks on that forum also know each other from personal interactions. If someone has access to a special cutting or has made an interesting cross, they share amongst the group.
> 
> It's unfortunate that we have to deal with the punk-asses but the best approach is just to ignore them and hope they go away.


Well spoken words, Med. I believe you are right on target here.

Funny thing is, I originally started my hobby so I could get away from all the 'street' aspects of it all. Figured supplying my own demand was the best way to go, and it has not failed me yet.

Guess that's why the 'punk ass elements of RIU', as you so accurately described it, get me so much---I've experienced it before. Just hate to see it in such an otherwise great online community.

Thanks for your support since I've been on RIU, you're a great grower and an even greater friend.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh and Mane2008....that Black Vanilla is courtesy of some of your help...must give props to where it is due. I asked you a few genetic and growth questions over a year ago(I think) and your experience helped me find this girl and do so well with her.


----------



## KingHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Snafu, Those Blueberry plants are mouthwatering! It's people like you who make RIU a better place. Like Medshed said we just have to ignore the idiots. Are you still picking nanners?


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweet grow bud 
Subbed Up for this


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, lots of data missing now. How unfortunate, lost the last few weeks of my grow.


----------



## blimey (Mar 16, 2012)

Probably from feb 20th on.


----------



## eljardin90401 (Mar 19, 2012)

to your grow...


----------



## eljardin90401 (Mar 19, 2012)

My question... I am growing AK-47 (30) clones, from 1" rw cubes, into a 1/2 Coco, 1/4 worm castings and 1/4 perlite mixture in (30) 16 ounce cups. I have been using low concentrates (1/4 or so) of Canna Coco A n B with Great White added. I am unclear as how and when to use HZ, RE, Mol or SK. Can you advise as I have not seen it in your journals or those by ShrubsFirst which both seem well done. BTW I am on page 8 on this journal and will look for additional info as I progress. Thanks in advance.



Snafu1236 said:


> *Grow Journal
> 11/27/11
> DJ Short Blueberry from Seed
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMagicMan420 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow I am at day 52 of flower with dj shorts blueberry its awesome how alike our plants look! Nice grow but before I go quick question whats your max ppms when you feed em mine burnt at anything over 800??


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

eljardin90401 said:


> My question... I am growing AK-47 (30) clones, from 1" rw cubes, into a 1/2 Coco, 1/4 worm castings and 1/4 perlite mixture in (30) 16 ounce cups. I have been using low concentrates (1/4 or so) of Canna Coco A n B with Great White added. I am unclear as how and when to use HZ, RE, Mol or SK. Can you advise as I have not seen it in your journals or those by ShrubsFirst which both seem well done. BTW I am on page 8 on this journal and will look for additional info as I progress. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry I didnt intitially understand your abbreviations, eljardin.

Hygrozyme & Roots Excelurator all stages up to 5th week of flowering...never in the first two weeks.

Sea Kelp is used during veg state.

Molasses can start from 2nd week seedling all the way to two weeks before harvest.

I go light on everything, not much more than 3-7mL of each item and only when I feel the plant could use it or benefit from it.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

MrMagicMan420 said:


> Wow I am at day 52 of flower with dj shorts blueberry its awesome how alike our plants look! Nice grow but before I go quick question whats your max ppms when you feed em mine burnt at anything over 800??


I dont measure PPMs, honestly. I grow organically in soil and rely on my experience and instinct. I have never, not once, checked my PPMs. Also, have not checked my pH in the last ten years.

Take the science out of growing and put nature back in charge...youll have a lot more fun growing!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

In an effort to show the RIU community how this grow turned out, I have decided to post the last few weeks of growth.

Half the grow, the best part, of course, was wiped out when RIU was hacked recently.

Blueberry 2 Day 64 Flower; Harvest Day:


Blueberry #4 Flower Day 64; Harvest Day


Blueberry #5 Flower Day 64; Harvest Day


----------



## Medshed (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the re-post Snafu. Those are great pics that just needed to be seen!


----------



## 1337hacker (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry if this has been answered, but are you snapping these pics in the dark cycle?


----------



## MrMagicMan420 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow that is crazy ive never heard of not checking your ph or ppms. Im not entirely new to growin but this is,my third growive learned a lot I gotta say and invested a lot, I dont know anyone that grows so I was,hopping I could com to riu when in need! Im interested in hydro but am coming to like,soil more n more but I kibda like feeli.g like a scientist with my plants so I like the hydro


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 22, 2012)

1337hacker said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but are you snapping these pics in the dark cycle?


No, snap em when the light is on. Snapping photos when they should eb in the dark cycle can create hermaphroditic problems.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 22, 2012)

MrMagicMan420 said:


> Wow that is crazy ive never heard of not checking your ph or ppms. Im not entirely new to growin but this is,my third growive learned a lot I gotta say and invested a lot, I dont know anyone that grows so I was,hopping I could com to riu when in need! Im interested in hydro but am coming to like,soil more n more but I kibda like feeli.g like a scientist with my plants so I like the hydro


Hehe, RIU is a great place for resources. Some people like hydro over soil and vice versa, its all about your own personal preference.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 22, 2012)

I love DJ's BB. Nice job. Check out this (SweetTooth xCentennial Cut BB) x Sour Diesel.


----------



## Medshed (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Ima, is that your cross? I'd like to hear your thoughts on the Centennial BB cut. They are a local breeder and I could pick up those beans if they are any good.

Thanks
Medshed


----------



## growone (Mar 22, 2012)

best DJ BB growlog i've seen, even with the missing parts, too bad about that data loss
OP has given us some very valuable info here, had thought about this strain for a long time and watched as many logs as i could
this went as well as any i've seen, expensive seeds for the results obtained


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for reposting that brotha. Good vibes to ya snafu.

That cross looks tasty too.


----------



## dankydonky (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah really nice snafu!! good job!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 22, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I love DJ's BB. Nice job. Check out this (SweetTooth xCentennial Cut BB) x Sour Diesel.


Nice job! 

Love the fading and coloring that she has going on.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 22, 2012)

growone said:


> best DJ BB growlog i've seen, even with the missing parts, too bad about that data loss
> OP has given us some very valuable info here, had thought about this strain for a long time and watched as many logs as i could
> this went as well as any i've seen, expensive seeds for the results obtained


Thank you, I really appreciate the kind comments.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 23, 2012)

Medshed said:


> Hey Ima, is that your cross? I'd like to hear your thoughts on the Centennial BB cut. They are a local breeder and I could pick up those beans if they are any good.
> 
> Thanks
> Medshed


I really love Ben from Centennial Seed Co. Hes a standup guy and really cares alot about breeding great strains. I didnt have any luck with the CCBB. All my seedlings died the first time. They got fried from the FFOF soil. Then the second batch was mostly males. I got 1 female out of 12 seeds and it went full bore hermie on me so I chopped it. Never did get to try it.
The "21" however is a decent strain. (SweetTooth x CCBB.) Big yielder and sorta tasty smoke. Thats what I used in my breeding projects. DJ'sTBB is way better though. I would go with the Hapa Haze if I was you. I really want to try that.
*From Ben Ive gotten:
*Ive grown out:
Further
Jamacain Lambs Bread
Wiapi'o Hapa
21
Cent Cut BB
Roughneck
I have seeds of:
Django
JLB x Napalese watermelon hashplant

SORRY SNAFU - DONT MEAN TO HIGHJACK YOUR THREAD. LOL


----------



## Medshed (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks (still missing the Like button).
Medshed


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

I grew DJ's New True BB about 5 years ago when it came out, very low yield and 6 diff phenol's, great smoke but to hard to grow and not enough of it.


----------



## kolz2788 (Apr 8, 2012)

anyone know of a good place to get DJ Short seeds?


----------



## growone (Apr 8, 2012)

kolz2788 said:


> anyone know of a good place to get DJ Short seeds?


 i believe the 'authorised' vendors are seed boutique/seed bay


----------



## kolz2788 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bummer.. they're sold out of Blueberry :/


----------



## jamakillabudz (Apr 9, 2012)

check out the all organic diesel ryders just used a lil mollases in the early stages then a lil biocanna , how long would you say.... mostly clear trichs.


----------



## jamakillabudz (Apr 9, 2012)

here are some full bod pics, ive got another one but its slower at maturing it seems although it looks like it will produce more bud than this one....just taking longer for some reason, could be wrong as always but maybe its the santa maria genetics acting out a lil! ill post picsof her later.

true dwarf


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

very nice thread. iknow its a lil old. but just skimmed thru it. tons of great pics. they looked great. smoek report on them? i may be landing a 5 pack of BB from Peak Seeds. =D


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 26, 2012)

Smoke report was super stony, tasty, but not overly reminiscent of blueberries. I dont do smoke reports much, but I hope this helps.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 26, 2012)

Lets get another grow update, Snafu! Surely you've got some gold in the pipeline


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 26, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/594495-snafus-organic-garden.html


----------



## w89 (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW great thread you have took so many wonderful pictures! Nice one mate


----------



## kataractJack (May 8, 2014)

How well did your Dj Short "Flo" grow? Did it come from clone?
-KJ420


----------

